# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  As You Command OOC

## JbeJ275

Welcome everyone. This is set up for some of the strategizing and all of the OOC discussion, clarifying questions and the like. I've reposted the links to your character sheets here and am going to set up a rudimentary notes page of your realm and army size, as well as your relationships with other powers once such a thing becomes relevant. If you have any ideas for formatting that go right ahead and make suggestions. 

Dark Lord : Lamorak, once called son of Marcellian, now son of Mala'kharn..
Spymaster, Archivist and Commandant: Cypher
Faithful Servant: Maiabel
Manservant and Squire: Sharkan Kajeem Tyger

I think a lot of the backstory relationships between characters but to deepen that just a little bit I'd like it if one everyone could state what their character's opinion of at least one of the other character's here is. Whether a rival for power, one of the few people you can make your black heart trust, an easily manipulated tool or something else entirely.

This is going to become the database, but ignore most of these for now. This isn't going to turn into a game of resource management or anything, but even dark lord's need to get their forces from somewhere. If there's anything else you'd like me to track, feel free to suggest it.

*Spoiler: MILITARY FORCES AVAILIBLE*
Show


2 Marcelian Style Human Infantry Units
1 Marcelian Style Light Cavalry Unit

Captured Equipment for 3 Marcelian Style Infantry units
Captured Catapults for 1 Artillery Unit

Captured Marcelian Flagship, _The Virtuous_, Manned by Pirates. No Marine Complement
Captured Beastclan Greatship, _Waverider_
Eight Caravels, Skirmishing Fleet



*Spoiler: RESOURCES OF THE DARK LORD'S DOMAIN*
Show


Crumbling Castle
-Basements Partially Searched, Excavation Needed to Continue
Barren Island
-Saltpetre Deposits Identified
-Samphire and Shellfish sufficient to support 2 Units indefinetly



*Spoiler: OTHER PLAYERS ON THE BOARD*
Show


King Marcellian the Younger, Kingdom Ravaged, Shipyards Undergoing Repair, Prestigious Reputation as Holy Warrior, Military Weakened but Intact





Lore Document

Now I want to open the IC in Media Res rather than starting with a drawn out council meeting, but I don't have a starting mission in particular picked out and I do want this to be largely player driven. I do have some general ideas though. If you tell me what your top priority is IC I'll start you on a mission to achieve that end. Drk Lord gets final say but all comments are welcome.


Link to the IC.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

I guess I'll go first. 

Sharkan often looks to others in the way of, what they can do for him, if you are of use, he will take a further shine to you. Maiabel is a servant like himself, not competition,  more of a complimentary skill set, someone to work along beside to make his own skill set shine brighter. She is worth keeping around. 

Cypher though.... as a magical artist, like himself although through study and not natural as himself, he is competition. Healthy or.... otherwise,  is yet to be seen.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel, as mentioned, is absolutely loyal to her master. This is mostly because she feels she has no other purpose in life, however. That may change.

For the rest of the group... she probably looks up to Rakshan in a weird way, as he's a more effective manservant than her and she wants to learn from him. Cypher... I'm not sure what she'd think. He seems to be in the same boat as her, someone who lost what was valuable to them thanks to a purge, and she may see him as a kindred spirit - and as a fellow assassin.

Meanwhile, still debating swapping out my Moonstone Mask (which gives me +5 to Spot and Listen as well as Darkvision 30 feet). I'd probably replace it with a Periapt of Wisdom, along with an extra enhancement bonus on her main weapon and armor, and maybe something else that's cheap. Thoughts on that?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak - who is presently trying out titles to go with the new throne, but is presently flirting with "Lord Protector Lamorak Mala'kharn" - has undergone something of a personality shift in the year and change since the disasterous attack on the capital of the Empire.  A life of sociopathic self involvement received a blow so fierce it has started to turn inside out, and for the first time he is capable of considering the allies around him as real people with depth and meaning and inner lives of their own.  This is an ironic turn around, because it was the devil Mala'kharn's advice to consider others _tools and obstacles_ that has led to this new outlook.  Inside the Lord Protector's cracked and welded together psyche, it makes sense to treat people as tools with personalities - since he has forsaken the name of his father and taken up the name of the devil he knew as a literal tool with personality.  So this inner circle might be noticing a new intensity in how he looks at people around him.  Those with a high sense motive might even be able to discern this is not Stalinist purge-o-vision looking for people to execute, but a genuine inflammation of twisted wisdom.  He has selected Maiabel, Cypher and Rakshan because of...

- Maiabel's manifest devotion that preceded his great embarrassment during the Breadriot Rebellion and endured through it; and because after promising once to serve him utterly, she has conformed herself admirably to be a keen and vital instrument.  It is possible there are other reasons for his selection of the woman - perhaps even genuine affection - but such sentiments are small, parasite feelings on the goliath host of his primary ambition: the need for power over the world around him, and to validate himself by carving his name on the surface of the world.
- Cypher's exceptional intellect was proven out in his dismantling of the arcane ambush forces during the Dark Miracle, but he also represents a toehold in a realm Lamorak personal has little power over - the realm of academics, and accumulated knowledge, and the power that comes not from strength and speed but from fulcrums, and hypotheses, and compounded, obscure facts.  If he is going to forge a braintrust loyal to himself, it will have to issue forth from Cypher.  The scholar is a two-edged blade, to him: an indispensable asset who has, however, demonstrated a willingness to betray one king already.
- Rakshan is at once the most enigmatic and predictable of the three.  The monk of the tiger-devil-god is a sorcerer with alien powers and an unarmored, arcane fighting style wildly divergent from his own - but he is bound to a code of submission to his tyrant god that transposes remarkably well on the code Lamorak learned from Mala'kharn.  But aside from being an exceptionally competant sorcerer and physical opponent, having a trained cook he can trust provides Lamorak with just enough of the ghost of priveledge he grew up with as to make his fall from imperial opulence that much more bearable.




> Meanwhile, still debating swapping out my Moonstone Mask (which gives me +5 to Spot and Listen as well as Darkvision 30 feet). I'd probably replace it with a Periapt of Wisdom, along with an extra enhancement bonus on her main weapon and armor, and maybe something else that's cheap. Thoughts on that?


I think the Moonstone Mask would be the hardest to find "in the wild".  Considering we're going to be cut off from conventional magical markets for a while, I think it'll be easier to beat up some travelling adventurers and take their armor and weapons than to find one with that specific item.  But do what most pleases you!  And all other things will conspire to support your choice.

As for things to do, early objectives, I've a few ideas.  Off the top of my head:

- We have an "inner court" of PCs, but we're going to need an "outer court" of NPCs who are valuable but not quite as trusted.  So whatever we gain or expand on, we should consider trying to attract an NPC to dedicate over it, if it's not specifically our respective jams.

- Our naval assets (Pirate mercenaries and captured enemy flagship) are present, but the pirates won't stick around unpaid for long.  We probably need to develop a revenue source for them (maybe fortifying a cove to act as a Tortuga-esque pirate haven for them to live under the protection of the castle.  Maybe an Outer Court "Master of the Navy" who is a pirate lord/lady with one foot in legitimate sailorship.  Like Barbossa when he's working with the English.  Are we not King's men?

- Our biggest asset is the castle, but it's in bad repair and the effort to repair it more fully is going to take years.  I've always liked the Lyre of Building magic item, which basically turns a bard into a one man construction team - maybe we need an Master Engineer, and then get a Lyre of Building for him so he can personally crank out several hundred Man-Days of work each week, plus organizing a labor force to do the more technical work.

- We have a little land, and we have an army.  We need serfs to work that land and feed that army.  We can expect a trickle of dissidents fleeing from the Empire; but if there's a neighbouring kingdom going through turmoil we can poach some refugees out of, all the better.  Heck, if we can find a tribe of orcs or something who are willing to take parcels of land, and don't mind an authoritarian boot grinding down on the back of their necks while they do it, we might have to make them an offer.  Maybe even one they can't refuse.

- Speaking of the crappy land, a good way to get that land productive quickly would be getting a circle of druids on our side - maybe the kind who are indifferent to mortal suffering in favor of the environmental big-picture.  Maybe we can find a grove of druids who are being hunted or hated, and offer them sanctuary?

- Monetizing our ability to give the mad and bad of the world sanctuary is one of our key potentials here.  We might want to start paying moles in other kingdoms to disseminate the information that the Unbowed Isle is offering protection for all manner of enterprising ne'erdowells.

Do you guys have personal character projects you'd like to deliniate?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Lamorak - A diminished but by no means spent force. He is still the only hope Cypher has of getting revenge on his enemies and tearing down their institutions. Losing Mala'kharn might even be an advantage, fiends wish all mortals to suffer after all, even those in their thrall.

Maiabel - He feels some strong sympathy with her, knowing well the pain of having one's family destroyed by fools serving Marcellian II. However, he must not let that cloud his judgement. The time is long past for her to be a planted agent of the Emperor, but something is not what it seems. She is neither unintelligent nor unwise but yet she follows all orders without the slightest hesitation or question. She may simply be another traumatised victim of Marcellian Ii's regime, but a calculated attempt to ingratiate herself with Lamorak is just as likely. To what purpose, he will wait and see...

Sharkan - A lycanthrope spy from the Gift of the Moon seems highly unlikely, what could they possibly want on the opposite side of the continent? Cypher still doesn't trust him in the slightest though. Sharkan's arcane abilities could plausibly have made him an outcast from The Gift, but he hasn't completely ruled him out as a spy from the Magocracy of Thassalonia or Odrana. He is certainly too charismatic by half and must be watched in case he uses Lamorak's currentlg reduced might to seize control of our remaining forces and carve out his own territory.

Cypher is very happy with the infiltration/assassination abilities of all three subordinates, and hopefully between us we can smuggle the boss in if stealth is vital to any missions we do. In combat Lamorak will be a great centre for the more glass cannon members to fight around.

Cypher would want to move cautiously, strengthening our position and undermining the Empire before acting directly against them and risking restarting the civil war. Inside the Empire he would like to try and drive a wedge between Marcellian Ii and the College of wizardry. Assassinations might need to wait until there is enough of a distraction going on that we can get in and out more easily or avoid an instant reprisal.

Outside the Empire, Ordana seems most ripe for a neighbouring nation to cause strife in, or at the very least recruit peasants from. A false flag attack provoking conflict between the Marcellian Empire and Ordana or [unspellable celtic nation] also seems possible, but starting an all out war might just prompt a neighbour to take over the Empire and deny us the opportunity.

We are in a very unstable position and an alliance with the Coral Corsairs might ensure we have good supply lines and prevent other seafaring nations from moving in. There is currently very little the pirates could want to take from us, which hopefully would make us relatively safe from them betraying us in the short term. We should avoid the Magocracy like the plague. The giant nation and artillery nuts don't seem easy to manipulate to our benefit in any way.

I love the master engineer idea. Cypher's knowledge skills might be quite helpful if we want to roam the lands trying to track down powerful magic items or people to help us. Making a haven for outcasts and starting a recruitment drive sounds fun but might work better once we can make the island a more attractive proposition.

----------


## JbeJ275

> - Our naval assets (Pirate mercenaries and captured enemy flagship) are present, but the pirates won't stick around unpaid for long.  We probably need to develop a revenue source for them (maybe fortifying a cove to act as a Tortuga-esque pirate haven for them to live under the protection of the castle.  Maybe an Outer Court "Master of the Navy" who is a pirate lord/lady with one foot in legitimate sailorship.  Like Barbossa when he's working with the English.  Are we not King's men?
> 
> - Our biggest asset is the castle, but it's in bad repair and the effort to repair it more fully is going to take years.  I've always liked the Lyre of Building magic item, which basically turns a bard into a one man construction team - maybe we need an Master Engineer, and then get a Lyre of Building for him so he can personally crank out several hundred Man-Days of work each week, plus organizing a labor force to do the more technical work.
> 
> - We have a little land, and we have an army.  We need serfs to work that land and feed that army.  We can expect a trickle of dissidents fleeing from the Empire; but if there's a neighbouring kingdom going through turmoil we can poach some refugees out of, all the better.  Heck, if we can find a tribe of orcs or something who are willing to take parcels of land, and don't mind an authoritarian boot grinding down on the back of their necks while they do it, we might have to make them an offer.  Maybe even one they can't refuse.
> 
> - Speaking of the crappy land, a good way to get that land productive quickly would be getting a circle of druids on our side - maybe the kind who are indifferent to mortal suffering in favor of the environmental big-picture.  Maybe we can find a grove of druids who are being hunted or hated, and offer them sanctuary?
> 
> - Monetizing our ability to give the mad and bad of the world sanctuary is one of our key potentials here.  We might want to start paying moles in other kingdoms to disseminate the information that the Unbowed Isle is offering protection for all manner of enterprising ne'erdowells.
> ...


Regarding the plan to forge a Tortuga esque pirate base, doing that would almost certainly require forging a good relationship with the Coral Corsairs, or else making an effort to grow the very small number of pirates who have been marked as unacceptable by the corsair courts and survived to tell the tale. The corsairs don't currently have a refuge in the same sea you're currently serving in, but would be unlikely to accept too many limitations on their activity, and the established blocks in those courts might come to see you as a rival.

Reagarding places to Steal Magic items, the vast majority of those currently in use are relics from the Old Empire, the majority of those being found in the old Imperial vaults beneath what is now Ordana and Thassalonia, but both of these places guard them jealousy and have the power to back it up. More plausibly, the old Imperial capital was known to once sit on the Marcellian coast, but sunk beneath the waves, with ships attempting to evacuate valuables being struck and brought down in the swell.

The traditional way for an ambitious and talented lord to gain the population for a new fief in this world has been freeing the Landsmen of Odrana. Though their golems are formidable they are poorly managed enough that most can set the ground prior to fighting one, and they're not intelligent combatants, and while the grounds of their empire are warded theyre not unified enough to respond to quick incursions and not motivated to spend elven lives chasing down stolen chattel. The mostly human landsmen on the other hand are hardy folk, and willing to labour gratefully for new lords as long as they retain basic rights and freedoms. There are other more monstrous groups, closest to hand being the mountain goblins, hobgoblins and orcs found in the south east of the continent, but you know little of their conditions.

Regarding druids, most local ones are part of Creadurynasllawerofnadwy or the Beastclans as everyone else in the world calls them. The beastclans aren't really united as a single nation, instead divided into clans that bicker between themselves. You can find druids of most alignments there, though in particular the Dyfnderoedd underclans that inhabit the island to your south have a reputation for brutal practises, poor relations with outsiders and strange religious practises.

As for recruiting general outlaws, it has potential. But despite the miracle ensuring your brother lacks the naval strength to bring the fight to you at the current moment you'll have to prove your strength and resilience before they really start coming in.




> Lamorak - A diminished but by no means spent force. He is still the only hope Cypher has of getting revenge on his enemies and tearing down their institutions. Losing Mala'kharn might even be an advantage, fiends wish all mortals to suffer after all, even those in their thrall.
> 
> Maiabel - He feels some strong sympathy with her, knowing well the pain of having one's family destroyed by fools serving Marcellian II. However, he must not let that cloud his judgement. The time is long past for her to be a planted agent of the Emperor, but something is not what it seems. She is neither unintelligent nor unwise but yet she follows all orders without the slightest hesitation or question. She may simply be another traumatised victim of Marcellian Ii's regime, but a calculated attempt to ingratiate herself with Lamorak is just as likely. To what purpose, he will wait and see...
> 
> Sharkan - A lycanthrope spy from the Gift of the Moon seems highly unlikely, what could they possibly want on the opposite side of the continent? Cypher still doesn't trust him in the slightest though. Sharkan's arcane abilities could plausibly have made him an outcast from The Gift, but he hasn't completely ruled him out as a spy from the Magocracy of Thassalonia or Odrana. He is certainly too charismatic by half and must be watched in case he uses Lamorak's currently reduced might to seize control of our remaining forces and carve out his own territory.
> 
> Cypher is very happy with the infiltration/assassination abilities of all three subordinates, and hopefully between us we can smuggle the boss in if stealth is vital to any missions we do. In combat Lamorak will be a great centre for the more glass cannon members to fight around.
> 
> Cypher would want to move cautiously, strengthening our position and undermining the Empire before acting directly against them and risking restarting the civil war. Inside the Empire he would like to try and drive a wedge between Marcellian Ii and the College of wizardry. Assassinations might need to wait until there is enough of a distraction going on that we can get in and out more easily or avoid an instant reprisal.
> ...


Regarding false flag attacks, the issue with Odrana is that you'd have to actually strike at the city, or one of the few conclaves of elves to get any sort of emotional reaction from the city's powerbrokers, and those are well defended indeed. You might be able to tempt an attack from them out somehow but the desires of the powerful in that city are difficult things to keep track of.

As for the beastclans you might have better luck there. While they're disunited and many have good relations with the Kingdom others frequently engaged in raids until Marcellian the First used Statesmanship to make that untenable and then blunted any remaining raiders militarily. They've since settled, and some have even converted to the Kingdom's faiths but could potentially be roused again.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Stealing some Lamdsmen from Ordana sounds like a fairly safe bet then. How do folk feel about investigating the orcs and goblins as well to see what they can offer? Might be a source of fighters rather than farmers I suppose.

Cypher can help a bit with any marine salvage venture with Arcane Dilettante. He can throw out a 4 hour per person  water breathing, Locate Object, and summon monster 2 for 1d3 celestial porpoises for echolocation searching or a quick ride to the surface. We'd still be sitting ducks if anything attached us underwater.

The Beastclans sounds like they'd be good to talk to, even if it's just to suss out the nearby island. From the lore document the former pirate captain might be persuaded to continue to disrupt shipping. Actually attacking a clan could be a fall back option to provoke a fight with tbe Marcellians could be a fakl back option if we can identify a clan that would retaliate.

Another thing to consider for the kingdom would be infiltrating and burning shipyards to give us more time before their navy is back to strength. That or kill/abduct their best shipwrights.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Unfortunately, I don't have a gift for the nitty-gritty of nation-building, much though I enjoy hearing people talk about it. As such I don't really have much to add to what's already been discussed. I would like to think that Maiabel might have a bit of pull with the pirates, if for no other reason than that she's fought beside them (well, flanked the enemy with them) and they've seen what she can do in battle. I hope they respect her at least a little, because otherwise Maiabel's not the charismatic type and she has no skill in Diplomacy, only a synergy bonus from Bluff.

The talk of using our skills to go dungeon-delving does remind me - Chameleon gives me access to spellcasting. I've only got 2nd-level spells at the moment, but if we need some minor divine casting, Maiabel's your girl. I can also cast arcane spells, but I need a spellbook to do that... so that depends on Cypher being willing to lend me his.




> Do you guys have personal character projects you'd like to deliniate?


Maiabel, by and large, is attempting to reforge her character into one with no will of her own. However, there is still one thing she wants for herself - revenge. I may have alluded to a betrayal in her backstory, by another noble house that was supposed to be her family's ally. If there's one thing Maiabel wants for herself, it's to see that house ruined for what they've done.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Maiabel, by and large, is attempting to reforge her character into one with no will of her own. However, there is still one thing she wants for herself - revenge. I may have alluded to a betrayal in her backstory, by another noble house that was supposed to be her family's ally. If there's one thing Maiabel wants for herself, it's to see that house ruined for what they've done.


Do you want to voice any ideas and suggestions you have on the origins and nature of the betraying noble family? I could share some ideas if you have nothing in particular in mind for them but this seems like a good oppurtunity to define them a little bit more.

Also, the plan is to try and get the IC up tomorrow so I'll wait on our dark lord to announce his diabolical intentions to get that set up.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

> Chameleon gives me access to spellcasting. I've only got 2nd-level spells at the moment, but if we need some minor divine casting, Maiabel's your girl. I can also cast arcane spells, but I need a spellbook to do that... so that depends on Cypher being willing to lend me his.


Even low level divine spellcasting is a great asset, since that's all we've got. It'll make using any divine scrolls or wands we encounter so much easier too. Cypher will let you borrow his spellbook but he'll watch you the whole time like the paranoid librarian he is. I'm planning to write all of my scrolls into my spellbook when time and gold allow it so you should have more options eventually.

Also, I'm considering dropping Celerity as my 4th level transmutation pick for bite of the werewolf as it is a bit less cheesy. Would that be okay?

----------


## JbeJ275

> Even low level divine spellcasting is a great asset, since that's all we've got. It'll make using any divine scrolls or wands we encounter so much easier too. Cypher will let you borrow his spellbook but he'll watch you the whole time like the paranoid librarian he is. I'm planning to write all of my scrolls into my spellbook when time and gold allow it so you should have more options eventually.
> 
> Also, I'm considering dropping Celerity as my 4th level transmutation pick for bite of the werewolf as it is a bit less cheesy. Would that be okay?


That's fine with me.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Fab, thank you!

----------


## Dusk Raven

> Do you want to voice any ideas and suggestions you have on the origins and nature of the betraying noble family? I could share some ideas if you have nothing in particular in mind for them but this seems like a good oppurtunity to define them a little bit more.


My muse is not being cooperative on this subject, unfortunately, so I'd appreciate any input you could give!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Do you want to voice any ideas and suggestions you have on the origins and nature of the betraying noble family? I could share some ideas if you have nothing in particular in mind for them but this seems like a good oppurtunity to define them a little bit more.
> 
> Also, the plan is to try and get the IC up tomorrow so I'll wait on our dark lord to announce his diabolical intentions to get that set up.


Do you want me to declare a target IC after you set up a scene, or tell you presently what Im thinking so you can build a scene around that?

Im thinking we need a quick win and financial hit; so maybe we go make friends with our pirates and use our insider knowledge of the Empire to immediately raid the shipping lanes they have to be using to get supplies to the wounded capital.  It could make for a fun nautical clash and a chance for us to flex the new characters in a combat, and for you, noble JBE, to stresstest us in gestalt.

Doesnt have to be ship to ship combat - but hell, Im sure the pirates know good places to raid and wouldnt mind some more firepower from our stolen Flagship.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Do you want me to declare a target IC after you set up a scene, or tell you presently what Im thinking so you can build a scene around that?
> 
> Im thinking we need a quick win and financial hit; so maybe we go make friends with our pirates and use our insider knowledge of the Empire to immediately raid the shipping lanes they have to be using to get supplies to the wounded capital.  It could make for a fun nautical clash and a chance for us to flex the new characters in a combat, and for you, noble JBE, to stresstest us in gestalt.
> 
> Doesnt have to be ship to ship combat - but hell, Im sure the pirates know good places to raid and wouldnt mind some more firepower from our stolen Flagship.


The intention was for you to tell me what youre thinking so I can build up our starting scene around that. But this works and potentially ties in with that idea as well.

----------


## JbeJ275

IC is up with a dashing naval raid. Link in the OP.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Edit: Ninja'd by not finishing my post before the baby class!

Got my nautical assault spell choices sorted. Slapping a Bands of Steel into A Quiet Word the night before.

Would Cypher have been able to use Clairvoyance the previous day to assess the strength of the forces on Lady Aeronwyn's flag ship? If not he'll try to do that now.

----------


## JbeJ275

You wouldnt have been in range the previous day but can do so now. Looking over the flagship, which is marked as The Wave Rider you see that its a little smaller than your own flagship and has fewer marines on board, though its likely to receive reinforcements from other ships in any prolonged boarding action. The sailors are un armoured though some carry long knives, small axes or other simple weapons, more useful on ropes than foes. The marines are wearing only light armour, and carry longbows and a variety of light weapons. The exception to this rule is the leader of the marines who wears heavier armour and carries a large boarding axe. Its difficult to get an exact count on the marines or sailors as many are likely yet to wake, or below decks for other reasons but youre confident your pirates outnumber those on this ship alone. 

There is also an older man in worn robes with a wooden carving hanging from a string around his neck. Likely a court Druid who serve similar roles to court mages for the beast clans. You do not catch any sign of Lady Aeronwyn herself, not any other pegasi that would likely travel with her. While shes sent gifts by this route it seems she has not traveled it herself. 

The deck itself is clear of most abnormal obstacles. Wherever the Pegasi knights stable their mounts must be elsewhere in the fleet.

----------


## Dusk Raven

I've switched Maiabel to Divine Focus and put her spells on her sheet. Now, there's apparently some cheese you can get up to with Chameleon where, since you can grab spells from _any_ spell list, you grab spells from lists where they're a lower level than normal. But I'm not sure what good spells to take, so I'm keeping things simple and PHB (mostly). A buff for our Dark Lord, a buff for our entire force (Seriously, Bless affects all allies within 50 feet, that's _made_ for mass battles!), and a bunch of healing spells since I don't actually know how much healing we'll need and I'm preparing for the worst.

I'll use the buffs right as we close within boarding range.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Im not seeing it, what sort of distance are the Pegasus at? are they in formation?

----------


## JbeJ275

Right now, the Pegasi are directly above the enemy ships which are still about half a mile away (though youre closing quickly). Theyre in a large diamond formation to cover the whole of the Clan fleet, as you draw closer youd expect them to peel off from the enemy ships and harass yours. However weve started in the last few minutes before they confirm your status as raiders and move to engage you.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Alright, this Morning I would have meditated to gain Ravanna's fangs/claws/empower spell. 

This morning He would have cast Mage armor ((Duration 8 Hours)), This would manifest as a single Stripped Orange tabby sitting on his shoulder, ready to smack any attack away ((+4 Armor bonus))

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Looks like I misremembered how many targets I can include in dimension door and haste. Everybody gets some speed now!

----------


## MrAbdiel

I am _big keen_, gang.  I have a fleet of posts to do tonight, and Lamoraks is high on the list; so Ill pull the trigger this evening!

Edit: Ready to roll.  JBE, I was alarmed to discover that Curse Spewing went from +1 in the Book of Vile Darkness to +3 in the MIC, so I choked, and exchanged it for Charging on the lance, which is +1.  Hope that's fine.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Awesome! Being paranoid, Cypher will probably save one fly spell for himself. Maiabel and Sharkan, which of you do you think would benefit from it most? It'll last for 7 minutes.

Cypher is pretty naff at range but will either fly up to fight or use tanglefoot bags thrown via a sling if that's allowed JBE? Also, can I cast heroics on him twice for two different feats? I'm indecisive between Improved trip and disarm so might go with both if possible.

Against a druid he has no specific anti caster spells prepped apart from dispel magic (learning point for him and me), but Bands of Steel from his weapon might lock it down if he can't become a large creature. He's totally happy to smack the druid around and can take the hit for a non-lethal attack with little bother I imagine.

----------


## JbeJ275

> I am _big keen_, gang.  I have a fleet of posts to do tonight, and Lamoraks is high on the list; so Ill pull the trigger this evening!
> 
> Edit: Ready to roll.  JBE, I was alarmed to discover that Curse Spewing went from +1 in the Book of Vile Darkness to +3 in the MIC, so I choked, and exchanged it for Charging on the lance, which is +1.  Hope that's fine.


Yeah that's fine. Thanks for your honesty in that as I do think it's a fairer reflection of the power of curse spewing items. 




> Awesome! Being paranoid, Cypher will probably save one fly spell for himself. Maiabel and Sharkan, which of you do you think would benefit from it most? It'll last for 7 minutes.
> 
> Cypher is pretty naff at range but will either fly up to fight or use tanglefoot bags thrown via a sling if that's allowed JBE? Also, can I cast heroics on him twice for two different feats? I'm indecisive between Improved trip and disarm so might go with both if possible.
> 
> Against a druid he has no specific anti caster spells prepped apart from dispel magic (learning point for him and me), but Bands of Steel from his weapon might lock it down if he can't become a large creature. He's totally happy to smack the druid around and can take the hit for a non-lethal attack with little bother I imagine.


A tanglefoot bag weighs like eight times as much as a sling bullet, so I don't think that combo could really be justified. I'm fine with Heroics stacking though.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Alright, this Morning I would have meditated to gain Ravanna's fangs/claws/empower spell. 
> 
> This morning He would have cast Mage armor ((Duration 8 Hours)), This would manifest as a single Stripped Orange tabby sitting on his shoulder, ready to smack any attack away ((+4 Armor bonus))


Just to clarify. Was that you readying an action to cast fireball in the IC or not and if so can you roll damage and declare if you're using any particular abilities with it?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I hadn't even thought to check the weight, whoops, yup totally silly! Thanks for the confirmation about heroics too.

If we have a while before they engage us I'll wait a bit before casting heroics and fly, if its only a couple of rounds I'll do an IC post detailing a round by round buff attempt before they get to us.

----------


## JbeJ275

Well Pegasi at top speed move 480 ft a turn. So while you have some time before they take off towards you, once theyre headed over you dont have all that much. Ill start the initiative with them being hit by the fireball at 720 ft.

Also since you have sight of each other before you engage, and theyre taking the time to get in formation theyll all be on the same initiative which is nice.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

There was a chance for a python reference, couldn't help myself. I tried to be a bit imprecise about the time, hope that's okay. Let me know if it went too far. Cypher isn't using any extra resources with those castings.

----------


## JbeJ275

> There was a chance for a python reference, couldn't help myself. I tried to be a bit imprecise about the time, hope that's okay. Let me know if it went too far. Cypher isn't using any extra resources with those castings.


No the reference is very fitting, I like itTime impresion is OK, we'll assume you can count out how far away they are precisely enough for this sort of general thing. 

*Darius Vibrtrar*
I might be missing something obvious but how are you casting Empowered Fireball? That's a fifth level spell.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sorry, I forgot to refresh the ooc page. 

Yes, I am using one of my 3 daily empower spells at no cost, from praying to Ravanna, to empower my fire ball in my readied action.

Is the confusion about no cost? Every reading I've seen on the blood quickening, treats them like the sudden mrtamagic feats from complete minitures. If that's not your reading, i can edit out the extra 13 damage and use it like a regular empower spell in the future.

I'll make sure to include that in prepatory posts in the future.

Also, its my feat spell thematics that allows me to make spells look like cats

----------


## Dusk Raven

Would it be all right if I cast my own preparatory spell (the aforementioned Shield of Faith) before initiative? I'd have cast it once it became obvious the pegasi would reach us in a matter of rounds.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Sorry, I forgot to refresh the ooc page. 
> 
> Yes, I am using one of my 3 daily empower spells at no cost, from praying to Ravanna, to empower my fire ball in my readied action.
> 
> Is the confusion about no cost? Every reading I've seen on the blood quickening, treats them like the sudden mrtamagic feats from complete minitures. If that's not your reading, i can edit out the extra 13 damage and use it like a regular empower spell in the future.
> 
> I'll make sure to include that in prepatory posts in the future.
> 
> Also, its my feat spell thematics that allows me to make spells look like cats


To be fair I haven't played or DM'd for a spellscale before. For now I'm going to rule it as you don't need the feat but you still need a higher level spell slot but if you can show me any of those rulings with the logic behind them I'd be happy to reconsider.

The cats is absolutely great. I love it.




> Would it be all right if I cast my own preparatory spell (the aforementioned Shield of Faith) before initiative? I'd have cast it once it became obvious the pegasi would reach us in a matter of rounds.


That's A OK.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Alright,  edits made to the damage spoiler

----------


## JbeJ275

Great, it is now your guys turns again for anyone who can do anything this range, or wants to get in the air and moving towards them.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher hastes everyone and flies up ready to intercept. Hopefully these honourable knights will respect him challenging one of their number...

He also casts shield. If it looks like they can get to him with a charge this round he uses Cunning Defence for 1 IP.

Oof  lots of moving parts in this build but I'm having a great time so far!

I almost forgot to mention knowledge devotion, see previous sentence!

Knowledge local for the knights/other crew of this fleet (as humanoids) and Arcana for the Pegasi (magic beasts). Using my Collector of Stories skill trick for the humanoids.

Local (1d20+21)[*40*]
Arcana (1d20+16)[*28*]

Wow, good roll for the humanoids (+5 to attack and damage) and +3 vs magic beasts.

----------


## JbeJ275

Forgot a roll (1d20+9)[*14*]

EDIT: OK, turn is done. You guys are up.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

how high up are the remainging pegasi?

----------


## JbeJ275

50 or 60 feet up.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan:.... im gonna push him in the water

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Ha, looks like we had similar thoughts about that rider!

----------


## JbeJ275

*@MrAbdiel*

Sorry, I'm just trying to keep track of some stuff. Where is the 6d6 coming from on your attack? And you have a charging lance on your sheet, is that the same thing as valarous or another thing, which I can't currently find?

Also some rolls: [roll]1d20+11[/rol] for (1d8+4)[*11*]
[roll]1d20+7[/rol] for (1d6+4)[*6*]

Autofail
(1d20+7)[*17*] for (1d6+4)[*10*]

(1d20+5)[*25*] (1d20+3)[*23*]

----------


## JbeJ275

And trying some of those mistyped rolls again

(1d20+11)[*25*] for (1d8+4)[11]
(1d20+7)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> *@MrAbdiel*
> 
> Sorry, I'm just trying to keep track of some stuff. Where is the 6d6 coming from on your attack? And you have a charging lance on your sheet, is that the same thing as valarous or another thing, which I can't currently find?


I'm afraid I don't know what valorous does on a weapon, but charging (in the MIC) is an enchantment that means a mounted charge attack with the weapon deals an extra 2d6 damage.  Tripled for use of a lance with the mounted combatant feat is 6d6.

It feels big, but it's the tradeoff the weapon takes for being so specifically useful.  Only when mounted, only on a successful charge; and building for charging, I'm forgoing the opportunity to use multiple attacks with a full attack actions (unless I can cheesilly get Lion's Charge from somewhere).  Mounted charging is really Lamorak's golden situation!

----------


## JbeJ275

Ah. OK Valorous adds another doubling. So with a spirited charge wielding a valorous lance you do 4* your damage. But yeah that all checks out thank you. Post should be up soon.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Ah. OK Valorous adds another doubling. So with a spirited charge wielding a valorous lance you do 4* your damage. But yeah that all checks out thank you. Post should be up soon.


...Daaaym. Where's valorous?  Book of Exalted Deeds?

----------


## JbeJ275

> ...Daaaym. Where's valorous?  Book of Exalted Deeds?


It's actually from Unapproachable East. I first found it when I was making a charachter of my own, a skylord which is a prestige class, and one I'm rather fond of, from BoED.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I have just learned, with great sadness, that all d6's added to damage are not doubled with doublings.  This makes me sad.

I do not do the 6d6 damage, but merely (2d6)[*10*] damage.  Wup wah.

Which, hilariously, is 1 more damage than I rolled on the 6d6.  Honest pays off again?

----------


## JbeJ275

I forgot this one, there's a lot to keep track of in a battle like this: (1d20+11)[*30*] for (1d8+4)[*11*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

We're doing our best to thin them out for you, buddy. :) But plz stop rolling like that

----------


## MrAbdiel

Fouled up Typho's damage roll.  (1d8+7)[*14*].

----------


## Waistcoatwill

The knightshould provoke an attack of opportunity from Cypher as he leaves his 10ft reach. Cypher will try to trip him off the pegasus.

Touch attack to hit. (1d20+17)[*26*]

Trip check Opposed by abride check (1d20+12)[*30*]

Cypher will get a free attack if he unseats the rider.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Attack of Opportunity: (1d20+14)[*33*]
Damage: (1d6+6)[*9*]

What was the result of Maiabel's Sapphire Nightmare Blade?

----------


## Dusk Raven

Also, rolling to confirm crit: (1d20+14)[*23*]
+damage (not sure if you want to simply double the initial roll or have me roll a second time, but here goes) (1d6+6)[*11*]
Man, if only I had Deadly Defense active...

----------


## JbeJ275

> The knightshould provoke an attack of opportunity from Cypher as he leaves his 10ft reach. Cypher will try to trip him off the pegasus.
> 
> Touch attack to hit. [roll0]
> 
> Trip check Opposed by abride check [roll1]
> 
> Cypher will get a free attack if he unseats the rider.


Ah. You should have made that clearer. When you said you moved behind him I didnt realise you were remaining inside the reach.




> Also, rolling to confirm crit: [roll0]
> +damage (not sure if you want to simply double the initial roll or have me roll a second time, but here goes) [roll1]
> Man, if only I had Deadly Defense active...


Yeah he was rendered flat footed against the relevant attack and took the damage.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Clarification,

Did the 29 paw attack miss?

Or did he pass the reflex save?

Or was the bull rush attempt of 10 insufficient?

And which of those attack rolls are against sharkan?

----------


## JbeJ275

He passed the reflex save.

The one against Sharkan missed him.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

okay, good he still hit the guy, just dodged the Bull Rush

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Fair play. I'll get that coward next time. How far away is he from Cypher now?

How's this for a brain fart? I originally typed "staying just close enough to threaten both with his blade" and then for some reason decided that that was far too clear and changed it to "menace". Better luck next time Cypher!

(1d100)[*74*]

Edit: woo for miss chances. I made a guess about distances, let me know if I'm way off!

----------


## JbeJ275

No worries. To prevent such ambiguity in future I might open a roll 20 server for battlemaps and stuff. Doing battlemaps on gitp is difficult but I think as we've seen with a party this mobile a battlemap really does help.

As for speed, there's some diagonality to the movement but if anything that would possibly just reduce the distance you need to move slightly, and I generally don't factor in vertical distance for ranged increments while you have the high ground so that's fine.




> My muse is not being cooperative on this subject, unfortunately, so I'd appreciate any input you could give!


Sorry for skipping over this, only just realised I never actually posted my thoughts. I don't have any super strong narrative ideas for this either but will propose something.

Maiabell's noble house was a hardy one that had remained on it's own lands since the start of it's long and wary history. When the first empire fell to monstrous attack, noble disunity and bandit uprisings it remained. Eventually consolidating a modest number of other estates, and while lacking in wealth becoming fairly prestigious and well positioned as land-owners. Another house started its existence much the same way, but fled to the North-West during one such time of hardship, banking their prestige and talents to become courtiers in the Empire of the Burning Sun. It remained there for many generations, using the old claim as a pretext of nobility before the land at the heart of the Old Empire was reclaimed, and they returned promising Marcelian the first that they'd provide much needed funds to his ongoing efforts to reclaim the lands in exchange for their od claims being fully recognised. Thus a deal was struck, with their original land being among that protected by Maiabell's house they offered gold and an alliance of marriage for land enough to back their nobility. They stayed true to their world for a generation, but never dropped their old claims on the surrounding areas, taking the civil war as an opportunity to reclaim all their old lands by purging Maiabell's house. Thus house Fordhearth reclaimed their land, and made a very motivated enemy.

Does that generally work?


Also while I'm posting. (1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## Dusk Raven

> Sorry for skipping over this, only just realised I never actually posted my thoughts. I don't have any super strong narrative ideas for this either but will propose something.
> 
> Maiabell's noble house was a hardy one that had remained on it's own lands since the start of it's long and wary history. When the first empire fell to monstrous attack, noble disunity and bandit uprisings it remained. Eventually consolidating a modest number of other estates, and while lacking in wealth becoming fairly prestigious and well positioned as land-owners. Another house started its existence much the same way, but fled to the North-West during one such time of hardship, banking their prestige and talents to become courtiers in the Empire of the Burning Sun. It remained there for many generations, using the old claim as a pretext of nobility before the land at the heart of the Old Empire was reclaimed, and they returned promising Marcelian the first that they'd provide much needed funds to his ongoing efforts to reclaim the lands in exchange for their od claims being fully recognised. Thus a deal was struck, with their original land being among that protected by Maiabell's house they offered gold and an alliance of marriage for land enough to back their nobility. They stayed true to their world for a generation, but never dropped their old claims on the surrounding areas, taking the civil war as an opportunity to reclaim all their old lands by purging Maiabell's house. Thus house Fordhearth reclaimed their land, and made a very motivated enemy.
> 
> Does that generally work?


That works for me, it's certainly more tied-in to the world than I would be able to come up with. Now we just need a name... hmm.

And I also need to post, I think, though I'm going to be busy in the near future. Now, how distant am I from the last knight?

----------


## JbeJ275

> That works for me, it's certainly more tied-in to the world than I would be able to come up with. Now we just need a name... hmm.
> 
> And I also need to post, I think, though I'm going to be busy in the near future. Now, how distant am I from the last knight?


I think 50ft away?

----------


## Dusk Raven

I mean, I'd still be in range unless it was more than 180 feet away, so the exact distance doesn't matter that much. I just need to know if I can walk to it or if I have to charge/use Bounding Assault to get to it. I think I'll charge anyway. Question: Can I use Combat Expertise while charging? I'm pretty sure I can't use it with maneuvers, but can I do so with a charge? EDIT: In Pathfinder, at least, the answer seems to be no, and I'll assume it's the same for 3.5.

----------


## JbeJ275

No, the feat specifies attack or full attack while a charge is its own sort of action.

----------


## Dusk Raven

That's what I thought. In the meantime, I messed up my damage roll so I'll post it here rather than double post in the thread. (1d6+9)[*14*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sounds like a good plan! I doubt we'll all always be flying but we can certainly zip along thr ground with abandon.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Looks like the Pegasus knights are just about waxed.  If we get to grips with them for a boarding action and they don't immediately surrender, it'll just be a matter of being as violent as possible as quickly as possible.  If they manage to elude us, we might have to gatecrash and take on the crew (and druid) directly.  We still have like.. 7 minutes on that fly spell, right?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Say six and a half minutes max at this point. Cypher can take his fellow commanders with him via dimension door if we can get close enough. That might work better than leaving Sharkan behind.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sharkan can ride shotgun on Typho breifly; though I think he'll be encumbered so I'd rather not fight with two on board.  But dimension door also works.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

If an encumbered Typho is still faster than  our ship it'll be an ide way to close the gap enough to DD.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, the time to choose is upon us.  IC, Lamorak is decisive and right now quite bloodthirsty, making the unilateral decision.

OOC... What do you think?  Teleport attack before the Druid can use the scroll?  That's my thinking.  I'm feeling gutsy.

Edit: Typho's light load is like.. 750lbs.  Lamorak fully armored is at worst like 300 lbs.  So his mighty wings can carry any two of these sleek little, non-platey offsiders as long as they don't mind hanging off the sides, and still be within light load.  With everyone, he goes up to Medium, so drops from 70 fly (100 with haste) to 50 (80).  But still x4 at top seed for 200 (320) a turn.  We'll be a single target screaming out for AOE to hit us, but it'll economize on spell slows for delivery!

----------


## Dusk Raven

I've still got to cast my Bless, of course. But that depends on how close we are to the enemy ship. If it's less than three or four minutes, Maiabel can just cast the spell now and then we can teleport/do whatever on our own. Otherwise she might wait until our pirates close in.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Fly doesn't allow us to run, so we'll be limited to 180ft per turn if Cypher and Maiabel fly alongside Typho. Then Three of us can teleport in at 680ft. Cypher will be out of commission entirely until his next turn, but the others could ready attacks/full round action (in Sharkan's case) to gank the druid when they arrive. That would leave  Lamorak out of the fight for 2-3 rounds as he catches up.

Alternatively, Lamorak and Sharkan can plough on ahead and the other two can close the gap with DD, which might make us all arrive at similar times. It would lose the element of surprise though.

Good plan on bless, it'll help the pirates more than us. No sense firing it off if it'll wear off before they get into the fight.

Will this be a new encounter? Just checking to see if skill tricks, Inspiration Points, and Martial Maneuvers reset.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I guess it's mostly depending on what range we're at from the enemy vessel.  If we're far away, atleast the druid's spell options are limited.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Just had a thought. If the marines aren't currently centred around the druid then we could do something like this...we teleport the three commanders in ahead of Lamorak (we're expendable if it doesn't work). 

We teleport in next to the druid. Prior to DD Maiabel readies an action to attack the druid if it casts the scroll, possibly disrupting that (or go totally wild and try to sunder it). Cypher would hopefully be places between Maiabel and the marines, and buffs his AC before teleporting in. Sharkan (under superior invisibility?) Rakes the deck with a fireball to soften the marines up a bit.

They should be able to survive a couple of rounds after that before the boss arrives to out the nail in the coffin

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Just had a thought. If the marines aren't currently centred around the druid then we could do something like this...we teleport the three commanders in ahead of Lamorak (we're expendable if it doesn't work). 
> 
> We teleport in next to the druid. Prior to DD Maiabel readies an action to attack the druid if it casts the scroll, possibly disrupting that (or go totally wild and try to sunder it). Cypher would hopefully be places between Maiabel and the marines, and buffs his AC before teleporting in. Sharkan (under superior invisibility?) Rakes the deck with a fireball to soften the marines up a bit.
> 
> They should be able to survive a couple of rounds after that before the boss arrives to out the nail in the coffin


Expendable?  The term is too harsh.  I prefer... dispensable.

But I like that plan, sure!  Sky-jousting is sort of Lamorak's playpen; I'd like to see you guys going ham on a deck full of weenie sailors!

----------


## JbeJ275

> Fly doesn't allow us to run, so we'll be limited to 180ft per turn if Cypher and Maiabel fly alongside Typho. Then Three of us can teleport in at 680ft. Cypher will be out of commission entirely until his next turn, but the others could ready attacks/full round action (in Sharkan's case) to gank the druid when they arrive. That would leave  Lamorak out of the fight for 2-3 rounds as he catches up.
> 
> Alternatively, Lamorak and Sharkan can plough on ahead and the other two can close the gap with DD, which might make us all arrive at similar times. It would lose the element of surprise though.
> 
> Good plan on bless, it'll help the pirates more than us. No sense firing it off if it'll wear off before they get into the fight.
> 
> Will this be a new encounter? Just checking to see if skill tricks, Inspiration Points, and Martial Maneuvers reset.


Yeah I think this would count as a new encounter sure.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Okay, Who is "Teleporting" us to the enemy?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Cyphers got that dimension door action.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Is that enough to take him +2 extra? or will he have to make 2 trips (3 castings of the spell)

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Three of us all at once. It's one extra medium creature per 3 caster levels and he's casting at CL 7. I only have one prepped, so it'll need to count.

Also, cheers for the new encounter!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

its all good, let Sharkan next to the druid, well show them whats what

----------


## JbeJ275

> Three of us all at once. It's one extra medium creature per 3 caster levels and he's casting at CL 7. I only have one prepped, so it'll need to count.
> 
> Also, cheers for the new encounter!


In the intrests of full and open fairness can you make a spot check for me. I'll warn you now that the DC on this one is rather high.

Also everyone reroll initiative as here reaction speed and the like is rather important even if a lot of people have ready actions.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Will do!

Spot, +8 from Cunning Insight (2/5 remaining)
(1d20+17)[*18*]

Initiative (1d20+8)[*13*]

Some stellar rolling there!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

(1d20+4)[*7*]

Sharkan Initiative

yikes.... that nat 1 spot check. good thing nat 1's dont mean auto failure

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel's initiative: (1d20+7)[*18*]

Depending on the results of that spot check... this should be interesting.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

It wouldn't be right if thr arrogant villains didn't overestimate their abilities!

----------


## JbeJ275

> Will do!
> 
> Spot, +8 from Cunning Insight (2/5 remaining)
> [roll0]
> 
> Initiative [roll1]
> 
> Some stellar rolling there!


No worries. You see nothing of any particular interest. 

Also the Roll20 should be found here. 

One people log in I'll be able to add their tokens to the map and give them control over them as well. If anyone has any issues feel free to tell me and I'll do my best to fix them. Not all enemy tokens will be exactly WYSIWYG but it should be easy enough to follow.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

@Dusk Raven - on the off chance that we we first, are you readying any actions for when we drop in?

Also, since we took a round to buff before teleporting,  hopefully Lamorak was able to use the buff round to get one round closer when things kick off!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Does everyone have character pics?  I can crunch out some tokens.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Crop it as you need

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: Tokens!*
Show






Pending Maiabel art.  Or a description by which I might harvest a picture for her!

Maybe I should upgrade those backgrounds...

----------


## Waistcoatwill

The tokens look brilliant! What a dapper lot of ne'er do wells!

----------


## Dusk Raven

> @Dusk Raven - on the off chance that we we first, are you readying any actions for when we drop in?


That's... a good idea. I think I'll just prepare an action to attack, and use Combat Expertise with a -2/+2 bonus.




> Pending Maiabel art.  Or a description by which I might harvest a picture for her!


Unfortunately, I don't have a picture for her yet. I have a picture of her _mask_ (technically a character wearing the mask), if that'll work.

----------


## JbeJ275

So is Sharkan readying an action too or are you guys good to proceed? And does anyone know if there are any rules about what order readied actions go off in? If there aren't you guys probably have the drop on your readied actions going before their readied actions at least.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan will ready an Action to Stunning Fist the Druid

----------


## Waistcoatwill

No idea about the readied actions order, sorry!

----------


## Dusk Raven

Sorry for the delay in posting, going through a bit of decision paralysis over whether to charge the druid, or start working my way through the grunts...

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Go for the druid I think. He's the one most likely to throw major spanners in the works for us. Cypher can face off against the marine captain and hopefully distract the grunts whilst you two try to take out the druid.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Some dms like to say fireball will set boats on fire.

What say you sir?

----------


## JbeJ275

> Some dms like to say fireball will set boats on fire.
> 
> What say you sir?


It definitely can start a fire. However

A) There are various ways this fire could be put out.
B) Fire does not actually spread that quickly remembering its six seconds a turn. There are rules for it in stormwrack but its kind of random so youll be putting faith in the dice. 
C) A non-negligible incentive for this fight is to steal the supplies this boat is carrying, and possibly the boat itself. Thats hard if the boat is engulfed in flame at the end of the fight.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I think you can't be targeted by AoO whilst under greater invisibility. You also get an extra +2 to attack.

Also your movement speed is 90ft with fly and haste on you.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Well, I can be targeted if the enemy can see me, I assume, and I'm taking no chances. Besides, with a double move I have the speed to move cautiously. If my foe can't see me, I think I get more than a +2, isn't the target flat-footed as well? That means sneak attack dice! But I'll wait for confirmation from our DM on that.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Caution is totally fair enough! With 180ft double move you can possibly have a good look at the ship too!

----------


## JbeJ275

> Well, I can be targeted if the enemy can see me, I assume, and I'm taking no chances. Besides, with a double move I have the speed to move cautiously. If my foe can't see me, I think I get more than a +2, isn't the target flat-footed as well? That means sneak attack dice! But I'll wait for confirmation from our DM on that.


Yep, the enemy may indeed be considered flat footed.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

In case it makes a difference, Cypher is the only commander who is not invisible.

Also, I can't see the initiative tracker any more, sorry!

----------


## JbeJ275

> In case it makes a difference, Cypher is the only commander who is not invisible.
> 
> Also, I can't see the initiative tracker any more, sorry!


Hmm. For some reason every time I close the window it disappears. Not sure what to do about that honestly. And that doesnt change anything thats happened so far but thank you for being clear with it.

Also regarding Lamoraks arrival. You teleported from 720 feet out. He can travel 200 ft a turn. A 15ft ascent on that (remembering vertical movement counts double) means for every 15 ft he moves horizontally he moves 5ft vertically which costs 10ft of movement. So (200/25)*15 gives 120ft of horizontal movement this turn and rises him by 40ft. So hes 600ft away.

Did you already roll initiative for him? If not can you do so now?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher's only CL7 (yay Swiftblade being a 6/10 caster) so I think it's 680ft.

----------


## JbeJ275

Ah OK. Thank you so that's now 560ft. Got it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Hmm. For some reason every time I close the window it disappears. Not sure what to do about that honestly. And that doesnt change anything thats happened so far but thank you for being clear with it.
> 
> Also regarding Lamoraks arrival. You teleported from 720 feet out. He can travel 200 ft a turn. A 15ft ascent on that (remembering vertical movement counts double) means for every 15 ft he moves horizontally he moves 5ft vertically which costs 10ft of movement. So (200/25)*15 gives 120ft of horizontal movement this turn and rises him by 40ft. So hes 600ft away.
> 
> Did you already roll initiative for him? If not can you do so now?


Actually, because Typho can 'run' at *4, he can fly 400 feet a turn.  His fly speed is 70, plus 30 for haste; and the no-run-while-fly, I think is only a stipulation of the fly spell.  otherwise my drakkensteed is much slower in the air than on the ground which seems.. odd?  :D

EDIT: You guys look like huge badasses by the way.  And yeah, DuskRaven!  The mask picture you have will work fine for now, we can always change it later!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oops, and initiative: (1d20)[*16*].  I don't think haste boosts that at all, does it?  Doubt it.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Actually, because Typho can 'run' at *4, he can fly 400 feet a turn.  His fly speed is 70, plus 30 for haste; and the no-run-while-fly, I think is only a stipulation of the fly spell.  otherwise my drakkensteed is much slower in the air than on the ground which seems.. odd?  :D
> 
> EDIT: You guys look like huge badasses by the way.  And yeah, DuskRaven!  The mask picture you have will work fine for now, we can always change it later!


Ah, youre right I was looking at the wrong speed. So doubling that gives 240ft forward and youre now 440ft away.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Ah, youre right I was looking at the wrong speed. So doubling that gives 240ft forward and youre now 440ft away.


Great!  Next move will also gain some altitude.  But he'll level out as much as he needs to so he's within 200ft of any point of the ship at the end of the 'run'; setting himself up to charge whoever he wants the turn after.

----------


## Dusk Raven

You know, I was afraid of this exact scenario happening - my invisibility being disrupted and getting surrounded by enemies. Fortunately, the marines are a lot worse at hitting me than I thought they'd be.




> And yeah, DuskRaven!  The mask picture you have will work fine for now, we can always change it later!


All right then. Her character was actually inspired by a picture from, of all things, a mod for a game called Slay the Spire. Fans of Touhou may recognize the character the mod adds to the game. I, of course, really liked the mask.

*Spoiler: Image*
Show




I'm working on getting an actual picture for her (with the mask!), but that will take a few days.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Can I roll spellcraft to ID what was used to outline her?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I'm tempted to place Cypher on the opposite side of that mass of people around Maiabel to take the heat off her a bit (just in case) and give her flanking. Will that interfere with any of your plans Darius?

----------


## JbeJ275

> Can I roll spellcraft to ID what was used to outline her?


Go right ahead




> You know, I was afraid of this exact scenario happening - my invisibility being disrupted and getting surrounded by enemies. Fortunately, the marines are a lot worse at hitting me than I thought they'd be.
> 
> 
> 
> All right then. Her character was actually inspired by a picture from, of all things, a mod for a game called Slay the Spire. Fans of Touhou may recognize the character the mod adds to the game. I, of course, really liked the mask.
> 
> *Spoiler: Image*
> Show
> 
> ...


Eh, you have a very high AC. And they rolled badly. They werent like only hitting you on a 20 or anything but I dont think any of them rolled higher than like a 13. Still not an ideal situation but not a doomed one.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

(1d20+9)[*12*] spellcraft to identify faerie fire

Nope. That's some weird magic!!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Of course I roll a nat 1 on an empower spell!

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: That's Maiabel for ya :D*
Show

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher is going to get Maiabel out of the direct mass of people with benign transposition, moving to the X I made on the map first so that she can 5ft step and full attack the crowd of mooks with flanking from Cypher next turn.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Cypher jumps into the newly made hot tub

----------


## Waistcoatwill

The water's lovely come on in!

Edit: BTW I only really meant it if the beasts start 'whaling' on our ship in earnest.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hot damn, you guys are an amphibious super team and I am glad I have you around because until I get my magic reigns, I have zero acquatic capability.

Hmm.  Has  -everyone- cleared the ship, JBE? Or just the marines - the fighting men?  Are there still sailors panicking and balking that I could persuade-intimidate to start sailing the ship for me?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher at least is a lot less effectuve when bound by the constraints of the actual rules and action economy!

Lamorak can still breath water for nearly 4 hours, I forgot to factor Typho into that spell earlier, but it might not drown straight away...They aren't that far under water, you could probably still charge one of them. A lance is piercing right? If so, it should work without penalty underwater (mad but there you go). If the ship doesn't sink Typho might be able to clean up the side to get out of the drink afterwards. Risky strategy though.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Hot damn, you guys are an amphibious super team and I am glad I have you around because until I get my magic reigns, I have zero acquatic capability.
> 
> Hmm.  Has  -everyone- cleared the ship, JBE? Or just the marines - the fighting men?  Are there still sailors panicking and balking that I could persuade-intimidate to start sailing the ship for me?


Right now there are no sailors remaining on the deck of the ship and you see at least some civilian sailors being dragged to other craft by the Hippocampi. There might be other sailors remaining out of the fight by staying below decks but it's hard to tell from where you are now.

As for charging them you could do it once but then you and Typho will be in the water.


Also *@Darius Vibrtrar* did you ever roll damage for the fireball?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

> Also *@Darius Vibrtrar* did you ever roll damage for the fireball?


Yes, in my last post in the dice rolls spoiler

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Ooh, the Druid does have an animal companion. If we kill it will we get a John Wick-esque recurring enemy?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Getting wet messes up my fur. Its awful

----------


## JbeJ275

> Getting wet messes up my fur. Its awful


Very fair. Though to check how well you're doing can you make a search check for me? I'll divide the time taken per check by four but have you roll search flat I think.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Fair!

Alright, Ill roll the search here to prevent Double Posting. 

(1d20+2)[*16*]

Not exactly my specialty but I got 1 rank in it!

*Spoiler: My Unseen Servants*
Show

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Love that search plan!

----------


## JbeJ275

> Ooh, the Druid does have an animal companion. If we kill it will we get a John Wick-esque recurring enemy?


Do you want to take that risk?




> Hot damn, you guys are an amphibious super team and I am glad I have you around because until I get my magic reigns, I have zero acquatic capability.
> 
> Hmm.  Has  -everyone- cleared the ship, JBE? Or just the marines - the fighting men?  Are there still sailors panicking and balking that I could persuade-intimidate to start sailing the ship for me?


You are now in a double move from the ship so can start taking proper actions in the IC thread again.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

It's very tempting, but I'll only worry if we manage to take out the big beasts!

----------


## JbeJ275

The enemies are likely to spend their turn dealing with the summons so you do have time for another action if you want to do so.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Damn, I've screwed myself over and helped them run one of my buffs down, oh well! Nothing Cypher can do when he can't see the enemy underwater. He'll pull out a dagger and keep an action prepped to attack any fish that comes close. If the porpoises survive the retaliation ill roll more attacks for them.

Are the other ships still firing on the damaged section of Hull? Would the boss be able to target them and stop the barrage?

----------


## JbeJ275

> Damn, I've screwed myself over and helped them run one of my buffs down, oh well! Nothing Cypher can do when he can't see the enemy underwater. He'll pull out a dagger and keep an action prepped to attack any fish that comes close. If the porpoises survive the retaliation ill roll more attacks for them.
> 
> Are the other ships still firing on the damaged section of Hull? Would the boss be able to target them and stop the barrage?


It seems like the enemy ships have taken the cut colours as a signal to turn and run. It was just that also happened to be the turn they finished loading their ballistae so they gave a departing volley. If you want to prevent their escape you can give that a try, attack sails or something like that.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Hmm, seems like a bit of an over stretch at this point. If we can get some treasure or even save the ex-flagship that'll be great!

Edit: Cypher cast water breathing at the start of the battle,  giving us 4 hours each.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Oops, I forgot about that. I recalled them being mentioned, I didn't realize he'd already cast them. That means that Maiabel should be much less anxious about going underwater!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.  I think I have an idea of how to deal with the Ramfish, maybe.  But Im gonna have to dive into the water to be bait!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Just don't become bait too far away from the ship or we'll struggle to back you up!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

waiting for response from npcs below deck

----------


## JbeJ275

Okay, I'm gonna do the turn ASAp now, I just need to work out some details with lamorak's gambit. 
So *@MrAbdiel*

*Spoiler: Gambit Rulings*
Show


"Lamorak is counting on the hubris of the druid and his minions, seeing the armored dark lord in the water, and finding that too good of a target to ignore.
He expects to be charged by one, or both, of the giant attacking creatures that are the real threat to the ship.

Lamorak dropped his lance as a free action, moved off the side of the ship as a move, used Featherfall as an immediate. I made the assumption that there's something on the ship's side to grab on to because this is a super fancy flag ship, and there's often ornamentation, or carved lugs, or whatnot to grasp on the exterior. If not, he should still have a turn before I start making swim checks to see if I sink."

All of this is absoultely fine.

"With the remaining half-action, Lamorak is Readying an action to cast True Strike once Typho comes into range to benefit from it.

Typho, on the deck, is taking the Ready Action to charge the first enemy that moves up to his lord, close
enough to the surface to attack him. Note that there's some dissent on whether you can prepare an action for a 'partial' charge, since the rules let you use a partial charge when you have a confined action but technically that's not your turn... The internet seems split. If you decide you can ready an action to make a partial charge, then Typho is readying his action to charge. If you decide otherwise, he's readying an action to make an attack (specifically a grapple), and as part of that he'll take a 5 foot step and fall off the boat into the water just infront of, or beside Lamorak who is against the boat's hull right now."

I will allow this to be treated as a charge.

"The basic premise of the gambit is Ramfish charges Lamorak. Typho interrupts Ramfish, charging/stepping into the water. Lamorak interrupts Typho, casting True Strike, effecting himself and Typho. Typho resumes his interrupted readied action, making a grapple attack on the Ramfish. It's almost certainly going to be successful because of True Strike. If he was not able to charge, then the Ramrish resumes its turn, possibly making an attack on Lamorak (Them's the breaks). If the Partial Charge is allowed, then Typho can actually wing over, and start flying up, carrying the Ramfish out of the water. Since the internet tells me a shark the size of Ramfish weighs about 800-900 lbs, that's within Typho's Medium carry, and he should be able to haul that thing into the air and, next turn, dump it to die on the deck of the ship."

OK, here's the stuff I need to sort out. First things first, grappling involves moving into the enemies space, this would be water in this case and Typho doesn't have a swim speed or any ranks in swim which is something of an issue to his movement. Also, "A creature cannot gain altitude during a round when it executes a wingover" so I don't think there's anyway out of this where Typho gets out of the water this turn, and next turn he'd have to operate according to the normal rules for starting it's turn in the water, complete with swim checks and the like. A grapple check is also required in addition to the touch attack and I don't think that can be buffed by True strike as it's described as being " like a melee attack roll" rather than actually being an attack roll.

You can definitly have Typho ready an action to jump in the water and try to start a grapple, but I'm telling you there are some complications to it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: OOC Gambit Revised*
Show

That all sounds reasonable to me.  Okay; scrap the True Strike.  Lamorak Readies an action to Assist Another on the Grapple Check.  I figure that Lamorak is at the water's surface right now, so when he's attacked, his attacker is going to be no more than 5ft down. 
 So to grapple it, Typho will only be half submerged, and hopefully able to still use his fly speed to attempt to extract the attacker; sea-hawk style.  If that's all workable, we're good.  I'll accept the fact that an enemy will likely complete its charge attack on Lamorak for the chance to fish one up! 
 For Glory!

----------


## JbeJ275

IC up, roll for your readied actions and the like.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Blast!  This is why I never grapple.  The more rolls you require to do something, the more certain it is that one of those rolls will just flat fail.  Let me know how much damage Lamorak takes, by the way.

Typho probably hits, though a 20 (22 if the unstuffed roll for Lamorak's help isn't a 1, below) grapple check leaves very little likelihood the fish will not escape his grasp.

*VsDc10* - (1d20+11)[*28*]

----------


## JbeJ275

You take 15, damage from the Ramfish charging into you. 

The touch attack is definitly a success, but yeah that grapple was already going to be a tricky one. Grappling in general is really hard in 3.5 with oppurtunity attacks you need to miss, and attacks you need to hit nd checks you need to beaten them in. It would have been cool to see but yeah, it was a difficult endevour. I'm guessing Drakkensteeds have some attack to get around the first issue, but it's still raarely easy.

(1d20+19)[*38*]

And that's a no.

----------


## MrAbdiel

cool well great campaign guys I'm out *Lamorak Angrilly folds arms and sinks to the bottom of the sea, to spite the dice.*

But seriously atleast we're flanking the bugger now for the rest of the crew.  Let's make fish sticks.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Fear not, you've earned even more of Maiabel's respect. Or at least you would, if Lamorak weren't on the opposite side of the ship from her. As it is, she's got her hands full dealing with the nearest ramfish.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Are you the Lord of Fishing or the Lord of Darkness? Plus, that would be a very long, lonely wait to drown...

----------


## JbeJ275

Plus you can do more stuff on your turn. It was just your readied action that failed.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh!  Well, I ought to set up an action!

Also:

*Spoiler: Typho Token*
Show




...Well hot damn, that was a red hot series of rolls.  I'm glad I went with the armor spikes.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, I totally forgot the haste attacks and the extra +1 to hit for them!

*TyphoHaste* - (1d20+10)[*21*] for (1d8+7)[*14*]

*LamorakHasteSpike* - (1d20+14)[*31*] for (1d6+3)[*9*] piercing, plus (5d6)[*16*] sneak.

Oops nm!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I'm afraid I think your haste ran out on the turn the fish were killing porpoises. I originally thought Cypher was going to jump into the water on the same turn he cast Summon Monster, so he refreshed haste then and I think Lamorak was still out of range. He could have cast it just before he actually jumped into the sea on the next turn, but I didn't think to ask to change it at the time, sorry!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Dang.

...Hey, are we still blessed?  If so, that'd be a +1.  Kick that 19 up to a 20.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Is  high ground a thing under water?

----------


## JbeJ275

> Is  high ground a thing under water?


Im going to say no. at least not when one side is swimming and the other is hanging off of a surface instead of both of them walking along a surface underwater.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Seems fair.  Still, the +1 from bless is legit I think!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

How much time has elapsed?

----------


## JbeJ275

Doing some quick rounding with the time the ship took to get in range well call it five minutes.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sorry for the delay. Gonna sense motive to see if she's lying. 

(1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## JbeJ275

> Sorry for the delay. Gonna sense motive to see if she's lying. 
> 
> [roll0]


She does not appear to be lying, or trying to mislead you. Though youre not sure this is the whole truth exactly.

----------


## Dusk Raven

> Seems fair.  Still, the +1 from bless is legit I think!


...I haven't been including that in my calculations, as my intention was to cast it right before the pirate crew boards the enemy vessel, and we went for the deep strike plan instead. I apologize.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I completely forgot that you said it lasted for 4 minutes and shouldn't have advised you to hold off when you were asking the group earlier.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ah well!  Were still finding our rhythm. Go team :)

----------


## Waistcoatwill

That was far too nice a pep talk for a dark lord, but much appreciated!

What's the betting that some horrible horsey beasts are the gift?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> That was far too nice a pep talk for a dark lord, but much appreciated!
> 
> What's the betting that some horrible horsey beasts are the gift?


Haha, hey, this Dark Lord is all about pep talks.  He got his butt kicked fighting alone and got a second chance through the valiant effort of his subordinates/friends.  His Dark Leadership philosophy has changed from a very Thanos "Fine, I'll do it myself" to a Voltron "I'll form the head!". :D

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Ok. But what is dragging the lock box

Wait, nvm. Chains. I get it

----------


## JbeJ275

> Ok. But what is dragging the lock box


The chain goes out of the hole, and you cant see past the churning rushing saltwater.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Okay! Then tug oh war!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright. Time to try to not pay for my hubris.

Typho is going to swim towards Lamorak.  If he succeeds on his check, he'll ready another action to start moving under the water in the direction his master indicates.  If he fails, he'll flail underwater while Lamorak takes an action to put away his shield and then tries to move toward him.  If they both fail, I guess they both flail!  Since they're both underwater at this point, I'm assuming it's 'calm'?  It hasn't been described as particularly violent waters, right?  You let me know!  Also, is this ship sinking so fast our flagship won't arrive with its crew to start taking remedial measures in time?

*Typho Swim* - (1d20+5)[*22*]
*Lamorak Swim as Needed* - (1d20-5)[*11*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Oopd, wrong tab!

Welp...I'm in the ship now I suppose. At least Cypher can go start searching for other valuables for a bit if I'm lucky. Would we have any idea how deep the sea floor is from planning the raid with piratical nautical  charts, or would a knowledge geography check help? Just to help decide if he'd cut and run quickly or keep underwater looting for a bit.

Waiting to see what happens to Maiabel before cypher responds to Sharkan.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Oopd, wrong tab!
> 
> Welp...I'm in the ship now I suppose. At least Cypher can go start searching for other valuables for a bit if I'm lucky. Would we have any idea how deep the sea floor is from planning the raid with piratical nautical  charts, or would a knowledge geography check help? Just to help decide if he'd cut and run quickly or keep underwater looting for a bit.
> 
> Waiting to see what happens to Maiabel before cypher responds to Sharkan.


Give me a knowledge Geography for Sea Depth and an Architecture and Engineering for another set of relevant details.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

This is very exciting,  I've never rolled for geography before!

Knowledge geography (1d20+12)[*29*]

Knowledge architecture and engineering (1d20+12)[*20*]

----------


## JbeJ275

You know that in this area the sea has an average depth of 20 fathoms or 120 feet. The Seabed is silty and sandy rather than rocky so it's unlikely you'll strike any protrusions before that/

You further know, that while the first room was filled quickly and the ship will likely continue to buck and heave a lot as it takes on water it's actually bouyant enough that this hole will take over an hour to sink it entirely. As long as the creatures here can't do any more damage, and with the rest of the fleet in full retreat you think it's likely this ship is still salvagable, even if it'll need to be towed back to your island and take some time to repair.

----------


## JbeJ275

Also for future reference, being pinned is all the penalties of being grappled and you cant move. So it does limit you a lot but you can still cast certain spells, attack with light weapons and things like that.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Well, I happen to have light weapons, so perhaps I'll make some attacks with them. Although as I recall you can only attack creatures you're grappling, and I'm currently being grappled by _water,_ so...

----------


## Waistcoatwill

You're still adjacent to the Ramfish, I'm sure that counts! Worth a roll anyway. 

On that note, is cypher next to the chain to flail at it with a dagger? Is it particularly thick?

Also, really cool ship sinking info Jbe, cheers!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alrighty.  I'm gonna proactively make a swim check for Typho, though I don't think it's gonna require much for him to just hit the water and go -down- a bit; and a ride check for Lamorak to stay mounted when submerging which seems fair.

*TyphoSwim* - (1d20+5)[*21*]
*LamorakRide* - (1d20+11)[*14*]

EDIT: Actually that ride check gets a +2 from skill synergy and +2 from my military saddle, and since the "stay in saddle" DC is typically 5, I think I'm good!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Where did Cypher end up after being sucked into the ship? If he draws his spiked chain would he be able to reach either the hippocampus or the ramfish with a 5ft step?
 without stepping fully back into the water? Cypher doesn't want to drop his weapon into the depths if something goes wrong.

@MrAbdiel - I think water breathing lets you use verbal components. I've been wrong many times before in this fight though!

Swim check (1d20+8)[*20*]

----------


## JbeJ275

> Where did Cypher end up after being sucked into the ship? If he draws his spiked chain would he be able to reach either the hippocampus or the ramfish with a 5ft step?
>  without stepping fully back into the water? Cypher doesn't want to drop his weapon into the depths if something goes wrong.
> 
> @MrAbdiel - I think water breathing lets you use verbal components. I've been wrong many times before in this fight though!
> 
> Swim check [roll0]


Youre at the back of the flooded broom at the bottom of the ship. Perhaps 20ft away from the gushing waters. You could move and attack the Ramfish but bear in mind the penalties  with that sort of thing.



EDIT: Sorry. The Ramfish is still by the hole, the Hippocampi holding the chain is much further out from the hole. Youd definitely need to swim out to get in range of that.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cool, it'll need to be caution to the wind. Cypher has a normal move of 60ft currently and 10ft reach. If he is likely to make it far enough to get to the hippocampus he'll do it. If it looks too far away he'll do a double move to get within 10ft.

He'll Dodge on the Ramfish and gets +4 AC from mobility for AoO (AC 27).

I'll edit the IC post to reflect that later.

----------


## JbeJ275

OK, so regarding the chain thing. You're very likely to succeed and you can get 10 feet away with all your movement and taking an AoO from the Ramfish, but you would be able to see the Hippocampi is just dragging the chain downwards. So it'll fall under gravity to just be next to the Hippocampi still, if at that moment the momentum of the chain was heading up it might get pulled back out of the beast's reach, but right now the Hippocami is descending. I might have it make a reflex save to grab hold of it again quickly enough or are you envisioning something else? I like your idea I'm just not sure what this is looking like in your head.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

maybe sharkan's pushing of the chest will raise the chain out of his reach?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

> maybe sharkan's pushing of the chest will raise the chain out of his reach?


Exactly, ideally turning a tug of war into some unopposed time for Sharkan to pull thr chain back in. I assumed it was pulling the chain sideways rather than down, so I thought just dropping it might also help that goal, but it still help Sharkan a bit.

Edit: Turn-based combat makes it a little tricky to interrupt ongoing things like this but I'm totally happy with whatever makes sense to you with it playing out.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hooray, enemy in full flight.  If there's room for sneaky attacks of opportunity, we'll take 'em; but otherwise time to stop it yoinking that chest.

Swim check for ol' Typho.  Should be fine unless he totally craps the bed. (1d20+5)[*11*]

Edit:  And this is why you should carry an Adamantine hatchet, folks.  Oof.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Isn't picking up an item in 3.5 a move action that provokes an attack of opportunity? So the hippocampus might only be able to do a normal move action after it grabs the chain rather than withdrawing.

Cypher only gets one AoO per round, but either way he should probably get one before the hippocampus starts moving again.

Edit: 15 to hit on that Hail Mary, oh well...last turn of haste this round, I'm guess the hippocampus will have moved out of his range though, is that right? Otherwise all that's left is to power attack the chain and hope to crit. Attempting to grab hold (being dragged) and pick the lock underwater sounds impossible.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak certainly thinks we're at break-the-chain oclock.  If you can give me another round without letting any more chain out and Typho and Lamorak can double-attack that weakened chain segment, I think we have it.

I'm imagining this right, aren't I?  Hippocampus is trying to pull the lockbox out by the chain, but the box is still on board?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Realky clever move there By Sharkan!

Okay, I assume the chain jiggles a bit from being attacked. Does each segment need to be attacked to break it, or is the HP for the whole object? Sorry for the IC physics question! With max power attack and damage halved for being underwater,  cypher does 1d4+8 damage, so three attacks might do it.

If he knows that the chain next to him will be unweakened by whatever jiggling is going on then he'll try to disarm again if possible. If the chain looks substantially thicker than normal chain he'll also try to disarm again. If the box hasn't moved very far inside the ship hopefully the hippocampus hasn't moved much either and it'll still be possible to reach it (+/- movement).

----------


## Dusk Raven

I admit, I'm not sure what Maiabel should be doing at this time...

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Break a Chain? attack a swimming Enemy? help with the Chest?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Whack the chain! Don't know if you're close enough to full attack it, but that could be amazing! Your standard dangerous defence strike would be still be really good!

If you have any ability to lock the chain in place (or even damage the chest) that could also be clutch.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Break a chain!  If we can get a single hit of 15 damage on that thing, it'll break at the point where it's hit.  At that point, the battle's basically over.  Or else the hippocampus can come back to try for the smaller chain and we'll pound it into goo.

----------


## JbeJ275

I mean, its a masterwork chain so I changed those numbers a little bit that principle very much stands. Its very much a breakable item.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Well, I did send an attack its way - I assumed I'd have to move more than 5 feet to reach it. I'm not sure how much good I did, though.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Well, I did send an attack its way - I assumed I'd have to move more than 5 feet to reach it. I'm not sure how much good I did, though.


No youre still next the hole in the hill. You can reach the chain and still full attack.

----------


## MrAbdiel

If anyone had a teleport left, could they.. grab the chest and teleport, and teleport it 'out' of the chain loop?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

How far would Cypher have to move to get withint 10ft of the hippocampus? He's going to try disarming again (rude not to with Sharkan's set up) but would try to do a little damage to the hippocampus as well if possible.

This is our last turn of haste, so Maiabel should enjoy that extra attack whilst she can! A good damage roll and she could certainly make a big difference!

Edit: is the hippocampus a medium creature?

----------


## JbeJ275

> If anyone had a teleport left, could they.. grab the chest and teleport, and teleport it 'out' of the chain loop?


Yeah, I'd allow that. 




> How far would Cypher have to move to get withint 10ft of the hippocampus? He's going to try disarming again (rude not to with Sharkan's set up) but would try to do a little damage to the hippocampus as well if possible.
> 
> This is our last turn of haste, so Maiabel should enjoy that extra attack whilst she can! A good damage roll and she could certainly make a big difference!
> 
> Edit: is the hippocampus a medium creature?


The Hippocapus is a large creature, like a horse. You'd need to move ten feet, though you do get an AoO on the Hippocampi as well.




> Realky clever move there By Sharkan!
> 
> Okay, I assume the chain jiggles a bit from being attacked. Does each segment need to be attacked to break it, or is the HP for the whole object? Sorry for the IC physics question! With max power attack and damage halved for being underwater,  cypher does 1d4+8 damage, so three attacks might do it.
> 
> If he knows that the chain next to him will be unweakened by whatever jiggling is going on then he'll try to disarm again if possible. If the chain looks substantially thicker than normal chain he'll also try to disarm again. If the box hasn't moved very far inside the ship hopefully the hippocampus hasn't moved much either and it'll still be possible to reach it (+/- movement).


Sorry to have overlooked that. I'll treat the HP as being for a ten foot section so you could all move to attack it at once if you so chose. The Box and Hippocampi both moved ten feet so with a swim check you can catch up to it. The chain isn't much thicker than normal, but does seem to be very well made.




> Isn't picking up an item in 3.5 a move action that provokes an attack of opportunity? So the hippocampus might only be able to do a normal move action after it grabs the chain rather than withdrawing.
> 
> Cypher only gets one AoO per round, but either way he should probably get one before the hippocampus starts moving again.
> 
> Edit: 15 to hit on that Hail Mary, oh well...last turn of haste this round, I'm guess the hippocampus will have moved out of his range though, is that right? Otherwise all that's left is to power attack the chain and hope to crit. Attempting to grab hold (being dragged) and pick the lock underwater sounds impossible.


That's correct, though I don't know if that makes sense given that it's grabbing something already in it's face instead of on the floor I'll rule it as such for now. The Hippocampi has moved out of range, but a swim check could let you catch up. 

There is some slight confusion here, as strictly RAW the Hippocampi should have moved the box with it's full movement on each of it's turns only being potentially forced back ten feet and so be long gone. However I like the dramatics of his tug of war more so hat's how we're doing it.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Thank you for the detailed response! I'm loving the tension of this fight! I don't think I've been making very good tactical choices but I'm having good fun.

Cypher totally fluffed his AoO attempt and rolled a 2. Bands of steel only works on medium crearures, which I got confused about as the token was smaller than the ramfish, so he'd have tried a repeat disarm attempt instead of an attack to deliver his stored spell, but the check would only be 25 (and disarming a creature in the process of picking up a weapon may be impossible anyway).

Edit: On his turn he rolled a 1 for his disarm attack roll, which I assume fails unless the hippocampus also rolls a 1. Will do an IC post after work.
He managed a strong Swim check so he'll swim over and try to disarm again and hope the unseen servants make it more effective this time!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Wait, have I been imagining the Hippocampus to be further away than I though?  How many feet from him to the breech in the hull?

----------


## JbeJ275

> Wait, have I been imagining the Hippocampus to be further away than I though?  How many feet from him to the breech in the hull?


It's like 40ft away, sorry for the misunderstanding as Roll20 really struggles to display verticality.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh!  Oh my, thats much closer than I thought.

I might give up on breaking the chain and just ride Typho down almost to adjacent to the thing, then grab the chain and start hand over hand climbing it.  Like a terminator.  Then it can decide if it wants to be stubborn or not.

----------


## JbeJ275

You can, the issue will be that even on a successful check a creature can only move one quarter of its land speed as a move action.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Woop woop, nice one folks! Nail-biting stuff there.

Great twists and turns in those encounters JBE, it was brilliant fun! 

I'm very excited about the XP too, it's been too long since I've played a non-milestone game. I'll have to ponder long and hard about if I want to take a crafting feat in the future but it might open up the option of a PHBII companion spirit for the team in the shorter term. There are some handy options that might help with team stealth etc., might be worth a look.

Cypher will be keen to interrogate Sharkan's new pal if given the go ahead by the others. Just to make sure that she doesn't have any noble intentions.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hooray! Score one for the bad guys.  I've set up a little IC debrief scene while we do the OOC stuff.  But for me, a new priority has become: kit out the retinue to perform in aquatic encounters at full capacity!  I certainly felt _challenged._

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

yay we have a now irritating woman who gets to live!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

If we can get Lamorak a +2 boost to his wisdom you could prep steed of the seas for Typho.

I'd overlooked the Swim spell before and Cypher could give one of the group a swim speed for 80mins. With a spell storing spirit companion that could become 30 mind of swim speed for everyone instead.

Edit: A least crystal of aquatic adaptation would also sort Lamorak's ACP for swimming.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Been a while since I've done underwater combat in 3.5. Fortunately, Maiabel has piercing weapons, and even though I only put a single rank in Swim, I rolled well. All in all, a good fight, although I was starting to worry about Maiabel's HP for a bit.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Set it up for a dramatic IC reveal of what's in the box.  But after that, it's time to SCHEEEEEEME.

And scheme and scheme.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

If the lock isn't totally mangled Cypher will have a go with his lock picks. Has enough post combat time passed for any of his Inspiration Points to have refreshed? If it looks battered beyond the reach of lockpicks he'll power attack it with his whip-blade, but feel embarrassed about it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

He can take 10 for like 25 right? If that's not enough to pop it, I wouldn't be too embarassed!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sure, but he's the kind of person to look at cutting the Gordian knot as barbaric cheating! Once a day (for 1IP) he could boost that open lock by another +8, but he tapped out during the fight.

----------


## JbeJ275

> If the lock isn't totally mangled Cypher will have a go with his lock picks. Has enough post combat time passed for any of his Inspiration Points to have refreshed? If it looks battered beyond the reach of lockpicks he'll power attack it with his whip-blade, but feel embarrassed about it.


Yeah. Well say IP refreshes at the end of combat. Your regular result having taken ten was enough to pop the lock though.

EDIT: Sharkan did you ever give me that detect motive I asked for?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

I did earlier and got a result, but here is another one. 

(1d20+3)[*4*] sense Motive

LOL

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Wow, does he trust her so much he won't let Cypher do a detect thoughts interrogation when they get home maybe? We have a proper live wire in our midst!

Cheers JBE. Inspiration is one of those things where they didn't spell out the mechanic fully. Officially they reset at the start of an encounter, but they never defined whether that was combat encounters only or also social/exploration encounters etc.  It possible to end up with a weird situation where a Factotum planning a big heist or something over weeks has to keep a supply of small rabid animals to fight to keep his skills and spells available.

A lot of the abilities are limited to a certain number of times per day, so any reset mechanism shouldn't be too problematic, but feel free to tinker if you think he's getting too much use out of inspiration. I've seen threads online recommending limiting it to one point regained per X unit time out of combat too.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Naw. Feel free!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Good heals, Maiabel.  Lamorak is topped off with the one cast!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

> Naw. Feel free!


Fancy a joint effort with Sharkan's charming good cop to Cypher's intimidating bad cop? Does Sharkan have the aura that gives a penalty to saves? Might make detect thoughts more reliable.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

unfortunatly not, Sharkan is a sup friendly man eater.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Fancy a joint effort with Sharkan's charming good cop to Cypher's intimidating bad cop? Does Sharkan have the aura that gives a penalty to saves? Might make detect thoughts more reliable.


Lamorak has such an aura.  Or two!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Nice, the bonus of having two folk with levels in Paladin of Tyranny! This might have been beneath the boss previously, but I suppose we haven't had any new recruits for a while?!

----------


## JbeJ275

So are you talking to Aulani on deck in front of the pirates and others? Or taking her into a room below decks to interrogate her?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher didn't prep detect thoughts for the battle, so ideally he'd wait until we got back to base, lock her up (semi comfortably since she is a potential ally), then do it the next day.

Edit: He is in full librarian mode looking over the crown and trying to figure out where he has heard of something like it before, so would be far too preoccupied to pay much attention to her currently.

Paranoid characters are fun, but it's also fun when a spanner gets thrown in the works for thr party. No sense stopping her from potentially getting up to mischief completely. It'll all be Sharkan's fault anyway!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Hrm, It would be a public inquiry, but not in the middle of opening the box, the discussion can be in front of the pirates, but not a distraction from whats going on.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Well that sounds epic! Thank badness that uppity fish didn't splash off with it!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Okay!  Sorry for slow response.  Lamorak is obviously very interest in this _infinity crown_ and acquiring its gems - but as a man with a history with cursed items, he's not going to whack it on his dome right away!

I think all that needs to happen before we return to the castle is... maybe negotiation with the pirates, and the interrogation of the prisoner - both which may or may not be happening abstractly offscreen?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

@Jbe - weird spell-related question. Hoard gullet (Dragon Magic) says that you can store anything you can safely swallow in a magic extradimensional stomach, including items 3 sizes or more smaller than you. Is the crown diminutive so that Cypher could magically store it in his gob overnight? It isn't spiky, so it should be technically safe.

@Team Thanos - How do folk want to handle loot? It doesn't seem like a "magic marts on every corner" kind of world (at the very least not our grim Isle anyway) so we could just put it all in the Dark Lord's treasury. If we split it up, would it be 4 ways or split it 5 ways with the 5th being for general party funds like healing magics?

----------


## Dusk Raven

> @Team Thanos - How do folk want to handle loot? It doesn't seem like a "magic marts on every corner" kind of world (at the very least not our grim Isle anyway) so we could just put it all in the Dark Lord's treasury. If we split it up, would it be 4 ways or split it 5 ways with the 5th being for general party funds like healing magics?


Honestly, I just figured Lamorak would put all the loot in his treasury and ration it out as needed. An unexpected downside to having one party member being the designated lord is that loot may not be rationed equally. XP

In the meantime, I commissioned an artist to draw some art of Maiabel! Here's the updated picture!
*Spoiler: Pic*
Show

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Wow, that's really cool!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Yea, unless our lord leaves it up to us to divy out loot, well look to him to see how he wants loot done.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I could do that.  Ive been loosely assuming that the loot we wind up with is the character budget, in that theres a sea of coin being used to maintain the kingdom and pay the army and whatnot that doesnt need to be micromanaged:  but I did assume that!

Im pretty happy for a 4 way split with an abstract assumption that Lamorak is also taking some additional share in which to debauch offscreen.

----------


## JbeJ275

> I could do that.  Ive been loosely assuming that the loot we wind up with is the character budget, in that theres a sea of coin being used to maintain the kingdom and pay the army and whatnot that doesnt need to be micromanaged:  but I did assume that!
> 
> Im pretty happy for a 4 way split with an abstract assumption that Lamorak is also taking some additional share in which to debauch offscreen.


This is how Im running things. For instance the pirates have been paid enough to not feel cheated before your share. But money can transfer between them, for instance if you want to richly reward the pirates to give a better chance of their loyalty going forward out of your personal account you could, and if you want to tax your population extra tightly this month for healing potion money you can do that too, though itll have equivalent consequences.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Shall we give the pirates an extra 1k gp to sweeten the deal a bit?  More/less?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Not this time, I think.  Theyll get what they were promised and theyll like it.  We need that money to make ourselves into unstoppable killing machines because we have a lot of people trying to lay us low!

If the pirates get shirty, well find a civilised solution to their grievances.  But one day they will look back and think fondly of the days when they had any kind of power in this dynamic.

Rarglebargle darklord

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I like it! Maybe next time they can go above and beyond and actually impact the raid in some way more profound than towing the prize back home!

----------


## MrAbdiel

I hope it's no issue, but I sort of warped us back to a semi-scene halfway between the victory and sea, and actually scheming together in the castle.  Since the hunt for this missing gal is still on, I thought it'd be interesting to respond to Zukkad's bailing out in the same sort of region.  And to do some general, ambient dark-lording.

Oh!  And DuskRaven - Maiabel looks awesome.  How pricy was the commission, if you don't mind me asking? You're inspiring me to fork over some dough to get Lamorak drawn now, and if the same artist does it, they'll have a uniform style.  But you know.. subject to my liquidity, lol.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

What kind of roll would it be to see if her face reminded him of anyone from intelligence reports now that Cypher is a bit less distracted?

----------


## Dusk Raven

> Oh!  And DuskRaven - Maiabel looks awesome.  How pricy was the commission, if you don't mind me asking? You're inspiring me to fork over some dough to get Lamorak drawn now, and if the same artist does it, they'll have a uniform style.  But you know.. subject to my liquidity, lol.


I'm glad you like her! And that cost me $90. Money well spent, in my opinion. The artist does good work, and that's not the first character of mine they've drawn!

----------


## JbeJ275

> What kind of roll would it be to see if her face reminded him of anyone from intelligence reports now that Cypher is a bit less distracted?


Hmmm. Ideally professional skill (Spymaster) if you have it. But failing that gather information rolled with Int instead of Cha is the best idea I have, but Im happy to hear suggestions for something more fitting.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

He doesn't currently have any ranks in profession (I've never had a character with ranks in profession because I've never been sure how to use it to be honest). I will rectify that next level. I had been pumping up gather information for him to represent that, so I could just switch them over if you think that makes sense?

Gather info with Int sounds perfect!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Should I be taking profession: Hegemon or something?  I feel like Im the only one not paying a profession tax! XD

----------


## JbeJ275

> He doesn't currently have any ranks in profession (I've never had a character with ranks in profession because I've never been sure how to use it to be honest). I will rectify that next level. I had been pumping up gather information for him to represent that, so I could just switch them over if you think that makes sense?
> 
> Gather info with Int sounds perfect!


I didnt until I also started playing GURPS which also has profession skills but uses them fairly differently and skills in general cover more things. Basically, Ill let you use it in many contexts relevant to gathering information on an organisational scale and anywhere else those skills seem like the most relevant thing.

As for Lanorak, you could always take Professional Skill: General or Admiral. Which I might ask for in more complex engagements to see how much control you get in your deployments or things like that

----------


## Waistcoatwill

That sounds ideal, I definitely saw him as effective on an organisational scale but terrible at wandering into a bar and chatting to people to get the local gossip. He'll need to leave that up to his more charming and charismatic colleagues.

If that's okay I'll swap the skill ranks out of gather information then? That roll would only be 42 without the skill synergy bonus.

Edit: @Darius - Cypher doesn't completely trust Sharkan, is it okay of he probes his background a little whilst discussing the missing woman?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

I get that, feel free to try.

----------


## JbeJ275

> That sounds ideal, I definitely saw him as effective on an organisational scale but terrible at wandering into a bar and chatting to people to get the local gossip. He'll need to leave that up to his more charming and charismatic colleagues.
> 
> If that's okay I'll swap the skill ranks out of gather information then? That roll would only be 42 without the skill synergy bonus.
> 
> Edit: @Darius - Cypher doesn't completely trust Sharkan, is it okay of he probes his background a little whilst discussing the missing woman?


Feel free to swap those over.




> Honestly, I just figured Lamorak would put all the loot in his treasury and ration it out as needed. An unexpected downside to having one party member being the designated lord is that loot may not be rationed equally. XP
> 
> In the meantime, I commissioned an artist to draw some art of Maiabel! Here's the updated picture!
> *Spoiler: Pic*
> Show


Also I kind of let this pass at first but this image is so great. I really love it.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cheers, the skill points are now swapped!

He's jumping on the possible Gift of the Moon shapeshifter theory as he's already suspicious about the potential were-tiger spy in front of him. Once he's managed to get a night's rest and prepare new spells he'll try to make sure there's no one hanging around their immediate vicinity undetected.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I did a scene-shifter post! JBE, tell me if I ever presume too much about my adlibbing descriptions or scene movements.  I'm just trying to manage the way that Lamorak is sort of the nucleus of the scene, and to not require everyone to come over to him and wait politely for us to be done at a given time! ;)

Also, that loot.  Did someone already do the split?  If so, ignore below.

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show




> 4,000 Gold Pieces, 
> 150 Platinum pieces and 
> 20,000 silver 
> 3 potions of lesser restoration
> 2 potions of cure serious wounds, 
> 20 small vials each holding a potion of cure light wounds
> 2 potions of water walk.


Well, the coin splits easily enough 4 ways.  Everyone gets:

_505GP
37PP
5000SP
5 Potions of Cure Light Wounds
_

I'll take one of those Cure Serious and a Lesser Resto, since I'm a particularly high value target for our enemies and also prone to being isolated in the air.  The rest...
_
1 Cure Serious
2 Water Walk
2 Lesser Resto_

I recommend giving to Cypher, mostly because he has a Haversack to put them in/access them quickly, and is reasonably mobile, so he'll be a good dispensery.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Thanks for doing the breakdown! Cypher can be team waterboy if everyone is happy. Have we had a night's sleep before this meeting?

@JbeJ275: Would a 100gp pearl for identifying the crown be available on the island? What about paper and ink etc for writing spells into a spellbook?

Edit: Since we found out about the disappearance before getting home, Cypher will instead prep Rope trick, See invisibility, and Summon Monster 2 as his arcane Dilettante Spells for the next day.

The plan will be to see if the hounds catch any funny scents they can track. If that fails he'll use see invisibility and Detect thoughts to try to make sure they aren't still hanging around on the ship and haven't infiltrated our rooms in the castle.

Edit 2: Once he is sure he can't find any physical evidence or immediate threat Cypher will focus in on the name 'Aulani' and any beings thought to be connected to the crown. He'd definitely go through all the motions of using hounds, see invisibility, and Detect thoughts first before spending more time hitting the books.

----------


## JbeJ275

Okay, crown rules are up. I'm not really used to much custom item creation even though I wanted ou all to have uniqe ones this game so a I reserve the right to tweak it if it's underwhelming or overpowered. It's meant to be powerful in it's versatility and significant but not gameshifting in combat. 




> Thanks for doing the breakdown! Cypher can be team waterboy if everyone is happy. Have we had a night's sleep before this meeting?
> 
> @JbeJ275: Would a 100gp pearl for identifying the crown be available on the island? What about paper and ink etc for writing spells into a spellbook?
> 
> Edit: Since we found out about the disappearance before getting home, Cypher will instead prep Rope trick, See invisibility, and Summon Monster 2 as his arcane Dilettante Spells for the next day.
> 
> The plan will be to see if the hounds catch any funny scents they can track. If that fails he'll use see invisibility and Detect thoughts to try to make sure they aren't still hanging around on the ship and haven't infiltrated our rooms in the castle.
> 
> Edit 2: Once he is sure he can't find any physical evidence or immediate threat Cypher will focus in on the name 'Aulani' and any beings thought to be connected to the crown. He'd definitely go through all the motions of using hounds, see invisibility, and Detect thoughts first before spending more time hitting the books.


Pearls would be, as would paper and ink though spells themselves cannot be bought in to copy at present. The hounds comb over much of the island, but without an initial scent to identify her with it becomes difficult to chase down the leads as they sniff at anyone who's just been outside recently. There are no invisible people. You detect magic throughout the castle and the army barracks to your satisfction, but it's slow and troublesome going. The islands is rather large and it's difficult to see how you could check the minds of literally everyone forcing you to focus on those in key positions. 

Aulani is a common name amid the beastclans, you find refererence to a number of old sorceresses by that name, mostly from after the crown was lost. Seemingly they were all inspired by a friend of Narva Ad Enthyias, a contraversial historical figure, who wielded immense transformative power. No contemporary people of that name though and the history past that point is dry and familiar to you. It could easily be a psuedonym or even a codename meant to be recognised only by a few though.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I've no experience homebrewing for 3.5 but for what its worth the crown looks great. Some very handy but limited abilities and good little survivability boosts to keep the head honcho in the game.

That search is absolutely perfect!

Cheers about pearls and paper. I bought some scrolls for Cypher at char gen to add when he got funds/downtime.

On the name, nice and mysterious. Is Narva a well known figure?

----------


## JbeJ275

Narva is fairly well known. Kind of the same level of knowledge that people would have had of Boudicca during the medieval period. She was immensely powerful, but eventually got exiled from the beast lands due to messing with some fundamental concepts in nature magic, and fled north where her story kind of cuts out.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

.... wait.... did we just meet a version of merlin?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

And she's seemingly not a cat person!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Let us know if Lamorak's wild demands are doable or not, JBE! :D  And if I understand the crown correctly.

----------


## JbeJ275

Yep, that's the core mechanics of the crown. I was going to wait for Maiabell to raise any comments and make any rolls they wanted to but I think I kind of let that get away from me, at this point I'll assume they're serving loyally without much comment and take ten on any rolls I would have required.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Samphire and shellfish, even this veggie has a watering mouth now! Our little home isn't so bad!

The saltpetre is really exciting. What do we think team, is it worth looking into how we can maximise harvesting of that and investigate setting up trade with one of those two? Not sure what the dwarfs can offer us, but if Stormkeep gave us some coin/guns it would be amazing. 

Alternatively, Cypher could look into profile specific beast clan folk to try and get on side to prevent/assist against horse clan reprisals?

Nicking some serfs from the elves might help the mineral harvesting too I suppose.

@JbeJ275: Has Cypher had time to jot that first spell in his spellbook yet? Also, do we currently have enough expertise to start extracting the normal salts/saltpetre?

----------


## Dusk Raven

I apologize for not responding - time seems to have gotten away from me. You are correct, however, in that she'd carry out her orders without much comment.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Samphire and shellfish, even this veggie has a watering mouth now! Our little home isn't so bad!
> 
> The saltpetre is really exciting. What do we think team, is it worth looking into how we can maximise harvesting of that and investigate setting up trade with one of those two? Not sure what the dwarfs can offer us, but if Stormkeep gave us some coin/guns it would be amazing. 
> 
> Alternatively, Cypher could look into profile specific beast clan folk to try and get on side to prevent/assist against horse clan reprisals?
> 
> Nicking some serfs from the elves might help the mineral harvesting too I suppose.
> 
> @JbeJ275: Has Cypher had time to jot that first spell in his spellbook yet? Also, do we currently have enough expertise to start extracting the normal salts/saltpetre?


Either of the first two options would be week long downtime actions, like the ones weve just done with a Craft Alchemy check for the first and a Spymaster or Knowledge Local check for the second. You guys can choose how many downtime actions you take but other nations will also be both reacting to you and proactively doing things in that time. 

Youd have had time to copy over the first spell, and knowledge of how to refine the Saltpetre would either be a craft (Alchemy) or roll a d100 to see if you got lucky and have that knowledge among your current forces.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Brilliant. What do the team feel would be better to focus on?

I'll try the d100 roll just in case we get lucky as it might change what Cypher does.

(1d100)[*41*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Yeah, that's not going to cut it I'm afraid.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher has some limited skill in alchemy, +7 standard  +15 once per day with inspiration, but if we need sustained craft checks then pet alchemists would be handy. The unseen crafter spell can help him go away for 8 days and continue daily craft checks to make a start whilst we abduct someone.

@JbeJ275, would that allow him to set things up and help plan the raid in one downtime week? 

I don't think we should target the Vanadians if they are one of the best buyers for the saltpetre.

----------


## JbeJ275

Hmmm I was going to say no, as youre not doing that much of the craftwork yourself but with the text  except that the unseen crafter can be assigned any one task that can be accomplished by the use of the Craft skill. Ill allow it to draw on your knowledge to instruct others with diagrams and the like. 

The main alchemists are either the Vanadians, or a group of dwarves that live in fortified holds in that unclaimed area east of the beast clans, though I will point out that whoever youre trading it with you will need some sort of route to effectively get it to them, or else a much more accessible market for them to come and get it from.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

So raiding for an alchemist is doubly tricky then. Any other ideas boss overlord?

----------


## MrAbdiel

what about crazy rogue alchemists?  Ones that are already prisoners somewhere for.. I dont know, science crimes.

Are there prisons, in this world?  Or do they hang em all?

----------


## JbeJ275

There are work camps, staffed by prisoners of war or criminals in various nations, but these will also be somewhat protected. 

Now it is true that both of these groups and indeed others like the Ordanans who have teams of talented alchemists do tend to want to maintain thier monopolies on alchemical products, and so wouldn't be willing to let a prospective master alchemist just wander anywhere there are better prospects. However even there you run in to the issue of your island being less appealing than most.

However, the task of refining the Saltpetre in to a form worth selling is less demmanding than that of making the end products they buy it for. If you're willing to settle for the second, you have a broader range of targets. From the undercity of Ordana, to Clan Marwolaeth in the beastclans. You used to have some in Marcelia, but they were all killed or fled during the course of the civil war, or else are going to be in the capital and better protected than elsewhere. It's an unusual enough skill level that you won't just be able to recruit one, but most courts in the land will have one you could take, and there might be a few private or criminal enterprises with them as well.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Visiting Ordana and trying to recruit someone from the undercity and then stealing serfs on the way back sounds moderately efficient to me. Plus they might have an idea of how to open up markets with then Vanadians.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Visiting Ordana and trying to recruit someone from the undercity and then stealing serfs on the way back sounds moderately efficient to me. Plus they might have an idea of how to open up markets with then Vanadians.


That sounds like a fun adventure!

Im not sure I feel like were stable enough to just start abducting large amounts of serfs.  I think mass kidnapping will earn reprisals.  But well see what opportunity opens up.

Is such infiltration possible?  Can we take the flagship near enough to Ordrana that we can make our way to shore and infiltrate?

----------


## JbeJ275

Sorry for the delay. RL stuff was slowing me down a bit. We've started the next expedition now so feel free to specify any preperations you made, ask any questions and lay out your plan for getting into the undercity.

----------


## MrAbdiel

...Don't suppose we'll be able to source a Golembane Scarab or two, for this?  Then again, they're probably most easilly sourced where we're going!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

No need to apologise, RL stuff has a way of doing that!

Just did a couple of rolls to help us prep things before we leave. If we leave on the same day as that prep I'll select one less a Arcane Dilettante spell for the raid.

Edit: Arcane Dilettante options - Cypher can prep an iron silence for the boss plus one other, lasting 8 hours. Alter self might work to turn Cypher into an elf (he has no ranks in disguise since he's a desk-jockey spymaster) but maybe Sharkan and Maiabel can help him and the boss with blending in with the elves. Invisibility Sphere might be efficient for group sneaking. Would Find Object be useful to track down an alchemical workshop or even saltpetre once we're in the undercity itself? Other suggestions are very welcome!

Edit 2: I mistakenly assumed Iron Silence would be on the wizard/sorc spell list. Can Maiabel copy 2nd level Cleric spells, she might be able to cast it?

----------


## Dusk Raven

> Edit 2: I mistakenly assumed Iron Silence would be on the wizard/sorc spell list. Can Maiabel copy 2nd level Cleric spells, she might be able to cast it?


Any divine spell from any list, I can grab. I was going to keep my spell list from before, but I can swap in Iron Silence if that would be helpful. It'll only last four hours and I can only apply it to one person, unfortunately.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I think only the boss needs it, so that would still be helpful. What would you need to give up to swap it in? Between Iron Silence and an Invisibility Sphere from Cypher, the group might be able to bypass a golem or two. We might be able to manage that with fewer spell slots with some simple trickery though.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak is definately more effective with his armor than without, so Iron Silence would help; maybe to have in back pocket for extraction, etc.  If we can get some disguise-self action we can just try wandering in, lookin' all elf.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

That Range: personal is so irritating!

Edit: So each gate is guarded by a crystal thing, fleshy golem, and two elves, but there's no traffic going through the gates? How close can we get to the gates without being seen? Also, are the gates physically barred, or just guarded openings? I'm asking in case we can just quietly walk past the guards whilst invisible and quiet.

----------


## MrAbdiel

^ This is worthy information to get, I think!  I fumbled us forward into an infiltration mission without being particularly ready to perform one, lol.

----------


## JbeJ275

> That Range: personal is so irritating!
> 
> Edit: So each gate is guarded by a crystal thing, fleshy golem, and two elves, but there's no traffic going through the gates? How close can we get to the gates without being seen? Also, are the gates physically barred, or just guarded openings? I'm asking in case we can just quietly walk past the guards whilst invisible and quiet.


There is no traffic that youve seen right now, but youve done not been looking for like two minutes early in the morning. Some might come along later. 

There isnt much good cover around the gates, the closest the terrain provides good cover is 400ft away, past that point its kind of an open plain path without much of anything to hide behind. The gates have physical doors made of wood to bar entrance, but theyre fairly light and seem to prioritise being easily opened and closed over being massively secure.


Also sorry for taking so long to reply, I didnt think to check for edits and so missed the questions.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sorry, I'm terrible for thinking of something else to say 5 minutes after I post. I might double post in future if that's easier?

Was there any info gleaned from Cypher's spymaster and  knowledge rolls from earlier? He'll want to try and specifically ID the crystal thing and fleshy one once they get close enough, but 400ft is probably a stretch.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm, I'm in analysis paralysis.  Don't want to do something stupid and dumb because I don't know the setting and capabilities of the enemy as well as I'd like; but hey, I don't want to lose ALL out momentum for my handwringing.

What do you say, gang?  How about we jump into this cart, and try our luck?  Worst comes to worse, we'll have to quietly murder the drivers of the cart and pass it off as our own.  If we move before it gets too close to the walls, we might be able to manage it!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

This could be thremoment for invisibility Sphere to help us slip through with the cart! That or wait til darkness and wade through the moat and scale the wall away from a gatehouse.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Any objections to the invisibility sphere and sneaking in behind the wagon idea?

Might as well haste the group too, so we can cross the distance more easily. How noisy is the sound of the cart moving along road surface? I assume it isn't deafening, should we chance it or get Maiabel to cast iron silence on the boss?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I have only the whiners suggestion- wwwwah, dont use a spell slow we might succeed at the roll, waaah.  But honestly this is a great use for invis sphere.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

True, I'll hold off on the concurrent haste and we can leave off the iron silence too maybe and see how we manage.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Any objections to the invisibility sphere and sneaking in behind the wagon idea?
> 
> Might as well haste the group too, so we can cross the distance more easily. How noisy is the sound of the cart moving along road surface? I assume it isn't deafening, should we chance it or get Maiabel to cast iron silence on the boss?


It's not really particularly loud, so you will need stealth checks to get on board undetected.

----------


## MrAbdiel

...Yeah, I think I'm gonna need that Iron Silence from my dutiful maid.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Am I wrong in thinking Sharkan will need a Stealth as well?

----------


## JbeJ275

Anyone getting onto the carriage will need a move silently roll.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Speaking of silence, sorry for mine. If I don't have a post up soon, assume I cast Iron Silence on our lord.

EDIT: Post made. Once again, I apologize, time flies and I've been distracted.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

The silence was clearly just method acting, awesome stealthing Maiabel!

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries, Dusky!  I was in analysis paralysis trying not to command the group to do something dumb; but sometimes you just have to jump in feet first and trust the DM not to interpret your intentions as stupidly as they can!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

So what next? Some of the charismatic members of the party could do some Gather Informationing? Cypher has Locate Object as another Arcane Dilettante spell, he could try try locating alchemists tools or saltpetre, which might give is a place to start?

@Jbe - could we tell if the cart folk were elves themselves? Do we know if non-elves live in the undercity?

----------


## JbeJ275

The cart folk were humans. The undercity is dominated by humans apart from a few elves who serve as guards, inspectors, enforcers or have lost the political games of the higher city.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cool, so disguise isn't as much of a necessity as we thought it might be! I say let's wander about whilst we have invisibility, get some kind of lay of the land, then the charismatic folk do some talking.

----------


## JbeJ275

I mean the tiger, and humans with armour and weapons both very much will stand out. It might be a good idea to procure disguises you just have a wider range of things to disguise yourself as.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cool, what rolls would you suggest for grabbing some suitable disguise materials?

----------


## JbeJ275

Depends how youre getting them. Breaking into a house to steal some is open lock and move silently, mugging someone for them is intimidation or attacks. Or you could look for someplace selling them or otherwise leaving them about with spot checks and the like. There exists no obtain clothes skill.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright.  It's crime time.  While we're invisible, we're gonna try to steal some disguises from the crappy shacks of these poor human under-serfs.

Also I have become somewhat more warm to the idea of trying to poach serfs from here.  I just think it's gonna require some finesse not to piss the elves off!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Yep, these haughty elves definitely aren't winning any friends so far. Cypher can handle the open lock, but will probably have to stay by the doorway if they're all to remain within 10ft of him. I imagine Maiabel is better at moving silently anyway.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan is capable of many things, hes just not particularly skilled in this area

----------


## Dusk Raven

> Yep, these haughty elves definitely aren't winning any friends so far. Cypher can handle the open lock, but will probably have to stay by the doorway if they're all to remain within 10ft of him. I imagine Maiabel is better at moving silently anyway.


Maiabel may be better in that department, but she can't open locks very well. Every skillmonkey has to make sacrifices, after all, and while she's a good scout, she's not a good burglar.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cool, I'll try to get a post up trying to ope  the lock some time this weekend.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Poor rolls, let's hope they have shoddy security in the slums!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ironically, THIS would have been a great out-of-the-box use for Iron Silence!

I think we just have to force it and see what happens.  Anyone got a better idea?  JBE, who do we see around who might hear this?  It's a pretty busy undercity, right?  There's a chance the sound of a door being forced will just be part of the scumbag ambience, surely?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I was contemplating having Cypher look around for someone we could to intimidate clothes from whilst trying to explain away why he'd failed to open the lock. Someone stepping past and jusy kicking it in would be funnier though.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Door pushes open for no reason; slams shut for no reason.  Occupants suddenly jumped by invisible burglars.  I think this is the way! :D

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher's post us just a set up for whoever kicks in the door.

----------


## MrAbdiel

The time is now for assertive action!  Hopefully we can just hide out invisibly for a second and this woman will, with any luck, dismiss the guards who are about to come asking what's up.  Then we'll see if we can't retain her assistance in this place in exchange for a better life in a far away land.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher does carry soap with him, quick shower anyone? Does that seem useful in any way?

Does Sharkan have prestidigitation to monkey around with smells at all?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, good plan.  Otherwise, we might just have to kill these guys.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Here goes nothing with a bit of soap then!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Actually, the other option is to alter self into a troglodyte and drive the dog off with stench? Any preference for that or trying the soap?

----------


## MrAbdiel

My only alternative is to smoke my pipe of grief and fill the house with smoke; but that exchanges one problem for another!  Operation gross Trog might work!

----------


## MrAbdiel

I decided I wanted to use my cool pipe and I might not ever get another chance as perfect!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Nice pipe!!!

Its like mind fog lite

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Well that was inspired! Very cool indeed!

----------


## Dusk Raven

I do love it when items become useful in unexpected ways like that.

My apologies for not having anything to contribute, myself.

----------


## JbeJ275

Gotta say, I love the idea with the pipe but morale effects don't work on constructs and they managed to beat the roll for discerning scents despite the presence of other strong scents in the room.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Thems the breaks, we'll just have to try and take them down fast with as little light show as possible.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Gotta say, I love the idea with the pipe but morale effects don't work on constructs and they managed to beat the roll for discerning scents despite the presence of other strong scents in the room.


Damn.  Theyre pretty obviously constructs though.  Would you say these guys have spend three rounds in the room, searching, conversing?  Long enough for an assassin, for example, to study a target intently?

----------


## JbeJ275

> Damn.  Theyre pretty obviously constructs though.  Would you say these guys have spend three rounds in the room, searching, conversing?  Long enough for an assassin, for example, to study a target intently?


Yes, that seems about right by my estimation.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

hopefully my aura of despair plus his aura of dispair combine!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Wow, Nat 1 for knowledge Arcana and the second attack. Cypher is not doing well today!

Rerolling the first attack roll as I missed a bracket
(1d20+6)[*10*]

Wow, that's a total of 12 after knowledge devotion  for 21 damage if it hits.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Remember if youre invisible to an enemy you get a +2; and probably against their flatfoot!

----------


## Dusk Raven

Of all the times to get a crit, I have to say this is a pretty good time. Rolling for confirmation here rather than double-posting: (1d20+15)[*22*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Your dark lord surely appreciates this timely burst of murder!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Thanks but I'd already included it  oh well.

Attack of opportunity against the hound running away (unless it withdrew, which is why I've not done an IC post.

(1d20+4)[*11*] for (2d4+16)[*19*] damage.

Still a touch attack from wraithstrike.

Edit: Ugh, he should have stayed behind the desk this mission.

----------


## MrAbdiel

We... are not having a good infiltration.  We might just have to take this woman, and her husband who apparently has _some alchemical knowledge_, and bounce before we bring the whole place down on our heads.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright, tactical assessment time.  If we chase the hounds to the alley and try to beat them down, are there like a million witnesses in this shanty town looking at us?  Or is this alley discrete enough for some judicious dog-murder?

----------


## JbeJ275

Its unlikely to go completely unwitnessed, the area outside the alley had pretty consistent light foot traffic, but the nearest town guards are dead on the floor so you might have some time before word gets to their friends, especially since the locals dont seem to like them much.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Thanks but I'd already included it  oh well.
> 
> Attack of opportunity against the hound running away (unless it withdrew, which is why I've not done an IC post.
> 
> [roll0] for [roll1] damage.
> 
> Still a touch attack from wraithstrike.
> 
> Edit: Ugh, he should have stayed behind the desk this mission.


Also just to clarify they did in fact withdraw.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Grand, it was a purely speculative roll. Hopefully between the four of us we can at least silence the hounds.

----------


## MrAbdiel

4d4+4 coming out to a 9? 1, 1, 1, 2?  Buddy.

We are just having a rough day out here.

Redeem us, murder-maid Maiabel!  Kill these dawgs!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Like doing 5 damage with a fireball..   ugh!

----------


## Dusk Raven

Unfortunately, constructs are a foe Maiabel isn't particularly strong against. I have an ACF that lets me have half sneak attack damage against them, but I specifically need to flank them for that.

----------


## MrAbdiel

High priority purchase: golembane scarabs for all!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

MM should still be in range. If not, can Cypher charge the thing (120 ft charge range) or is it too far round a corner/obstructions in the way?

----------


## JbeJ275

Cypher can charge but will eat an attack of opportunity to do so.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Is it okay if I hang on to see if a magic missile takes it down or is there not that kind of time?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Do what Cypher would do! :). Im gonna start bopping the Astral Construct.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Is it okay if I hang on to see if a magic missile takes it down or is there not that kind of time?


Sure, Im deliberately being flexible with initiative order right now so you can do that sort of thing.

----------


## Dusk Raven

I just realized that I don't actually need to position myself on the opposite side of a foe, that's what Island of Blades is for. Oh well. In any event, I'll wait for Lamorak to get into position first, that way I can close in to "flank" and at least get a die of sneak attack in.

EDIT: How far away am I from the astral construct, or at least from a flanking position? I could use Sudden Leap to get into position and be able to make a full attack, assuming I'm close enough.

----------


## JbeJ275

> I just realized that I don't actually need to position myself on the opposite side of a foe, that's what Island of Blades is for. Oh well. In any event, I'll wait for Lamorak to get into position first, that way I can close in to "flank" and at least get a die of sneak attack in.
> 
> EDIT: How far away am I from the astral construct, or at least from a flanking position? I could use Sudden Leap to get into position and be able to make a full attack, assuming I'm close enough.


Youre about ten feet away from it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright.  Well, we can all attack; we have the construct and the hound to deal with.  Lamorak's already adjacent to the construct (it punched him) so if Maiabel sweeps in to flank and attacks, they can both get their 1/2 value sneak attacks on it.

As for chasing the other hound with damage... magic missiles moreso, maybe..?  Might be our best shot?

After that 16 damage, Lamorak is at 48/64HP.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cool. Is it possible to tumble during a charge? If so he'll run and attack just in case. If not he'd wait until seeing if the magic missile takes out the hound.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

No tumbling in a charge without acrobatic charge or something similar.

What is with these MEDIOCRE magic missile damage rolls!

----------


## JbeJ275

I forgot about this last time and so the result will stand but can you roll against the Golhunds Spell resistance please?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

(1d20+8)[*19*] spell resistance please work

----------


## MrAbdiel

Good grief,  Maiabel is a human blender.  We need to do more direct combat where she can murder people.

Lamorak dishes what looks to me like another 19 damage onto the construct, too!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sorry, our household has finally got the 'rona. Will try to post today at some point

----------


## Dusk Raven

> Good grief,  Maiabel is a human blender.  We need to do more direct combat where she can murder people.


Specifically, direct combat with people with low AC. Maiabel trades accuracy for damage and number of attacks, unless she's using maneuvers.

We know from that full attack that the construct's AC is 26, however.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I will remember this, and deploy her against enemy wizards more often.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Curses!  The construct remains.  Ill let Battle-Maid-Maiabel swing first; she deserves the kill.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

That was lucky! Cypher has limited options here. He can alter self into an elf and try to intimidate the masses into silence? He's terrible at bluff though, even using his skill once off skill thing, so if that comes up he's nobbled.

----------


## MrAbdiel

The important thing is that the hound didnt get away to lead enforcers back to us directly or by scent.  We have enough time to relocate, and hopefully in disguises supplied by our new tag along.  Just try not to lead anyone directly back to us!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sprint off in a random direction then turn invisible you say? Sounds doable!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Alright, plan scatter like roaches will commense with the signal from our leader! 

Lol. 

Though ill probably stick with our commander to keep him invisible

----------


## JbeJ275

Waistcoatwil can you roll Spellcraft for Cypher and just try not to absolutely whiff it.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Fortunately, Maiabel has just the thing for tough opponents like this. Emerald Razor, go! And I improperly formatted the damage roll, so I'll just (re)roll it here.
Damage: (2d6+9)[*18*]

Also, I regret not mentioning the concealment I had from Child of Shadow stance. Mostly because I neglected to mention being in it in the first place. But, it can be assumed Maiabel stays in that stance until the situation requires a change.

----------


## JbeJ275

Okay, thatll be enough to bring down the astral construct but youve drawn at least some attention to your position. Where are the other three of you going next?

I just don't really wanna resolve six seconds for you at the same time as about five minutes of action from Cypher

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sure thing, Spellcraft (1d20+14)[*16*]

Another 2!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Okay, thatll be enough to bring down the astral construct but youve drawn at least some attention to your position. Where are the other three of you going next?
> 
> I just don't really wanna resolve six seconds for you at the same time as about five minutes of action from Cypher


Lamorak's plan is to give this woman a chance to talk up how chemically knowledgeable her husband is; then to take disguises from her hovel as we had first hoped, and start making out way to wherever the husband is to extract him.  Having been noticed, the plan needs to be truncated; but if we're lucky, these two will atleast have enough information that we can plan more carefully for a later insertion.  If we're REALLY lucky, this woman's husband will have enough knowledge that he'll be able to get our gunpowder project started, and he will be rewarded.

Plan: Convince our captive/conspirator to join us.  Then find her husband and do likewise, then bug out.  At some point, Cypher has to find us and rejoin; and it wouldn't hurt to loot the corpses of the murdered guards, too.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Initiative (1d20+8)[*28*]

Will save (1d20+8)[*24*]

Burning through my escape/evasion abilities here! Are there obvious mages or constructs in close proximity on the wall? Trying to decide between fly or dimension door as a means to get far enough away that they can't track him.

Edit: Oh yeah, now I get a natural 20, for badness sake!

----------


## JbeJ275

The wall definitely had constructs on it, as well as elven guards who can be assumed to probably have some mages among their number.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Another 2! Flight might have been more sensible, but if they'd still tagged him with something to reveal him he'd hVe been a sitting duck.

----------


## JbeJ275

Okay, that all works and with you succeediing the will roll they have no way of tracking you to more than the general area but with a two you're going to struggle to remember where along the paath you turned off to get to here. Roll something... Knowledge (Geography) maybe although I'd take other ideas... to quickly find your way back to the group and the roll will affect how long they have to wait for you, remebering that you are now being looked for so getting clear from detect spells ASAP is probably a good idea.

----------


## Dusk Raven

I had an idea and decided to act on it. Unfortunately, I remembered partway through that Maiabel is bad at Search.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I commend the initiative!  Checking under the bed was my thought too - seems like she probably has some kind of escape door, or panic closet, I figure.

----------


## JbeJ275

OK, can Miaobell roll me an Escape Artist check for squeezing into a small space, and also a Tumble check and reflex save just in case.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Will do. Mind if I roll here?

Escape Artist: (1d20+5)[*7*]
Tumble: (1d20+18)[*28*]
Reflex Save: (1d20+13)[*17*]

----------


## Dusk Raven

As a heads-up, that Moonstone Mask that Maiabel has isn't just for show - it also gives her 30 feet of darkvision!

----------


## JbeJ275

Ah got it. I looked for Darkvision on your sheet but couldn't find the feature noted. I'll bear that in mind for the future and make some edits to the post.

Expect some minor delays on that front as I wait for the heat to stop melting my brain.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Ah got it. I looked for Darkvision on your sheet but couldn't find the feature noted. I'll bear that in mind for the future and make some edits to the post.
> 
> Expect some minor delays on that front as I wait for the heat to stop melting my brain.


Okay, edits made. My apologies for the delay.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Did we frisk the bodies of the guards yet? ID papers would be handy. How long would it take to borrow their clothes/armour as a disguise?

----------


## JbeJ275

You have not yet frisked them, roll search if you want to check them over. 

Changing their armour for your own would take 2-3 minutes.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ah HAH, there's a slave resistance!  Nice work, Maiabel.  DuskRaven, if you can RP your way into some kind of sustained relationship with them - perhaps the start of what might become a pipeline for escaped humans to flee to the Protectorate, paying their way with stolen magical/alchemical doodads - this whole thing will have been worth it!

----------


## Dusk Raven

If. Negotiations tend to be extremely difficult for me, since I have a hard time thinking of what to say. Still, Maiabel and I will do our best!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Disguise as the guard or the captain? Cypher has 1 inspiration point left so he can either have +10 to disguise from alter selfing into an elf and putting on a uniform or save it to make his bluff a measly +7. Or someone else can yell through the door if they have good bluff. We could say that we have one captive cornered but tell other guards to head in x direction after the captain who is pursuing the other criminals?

Edit: @Dusk Raven. Maiabel is the only one who was able to make it down there, anything she can manage will be just peachy, no pressure!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Well sharkan is attempting to Disguise the lord as a more convincing captive.

You can go for the officer, sharkan can aid or lead, up to you. And sharkan will try to play off as the secondary guard

Smears blood and dirt on the lord lol

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher speaks Elvish, does anyone else? If not he'll take the lead but would appreciate aid from his allies who actually have ranks in bluff!

My suggestion would be to try to send then to secure the other assailants who escaped because we have this area locked down. Would adding something about disfiguring magic help the others keep their distance maybe? Any other ideas?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

nope, no elves in here, or elvish

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alas, I speak only the tongues of men and devils.   Good luck Cypher!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Well that roll went far better than expected!

----------


## Dusk Raven

Indeed it did, hopefully _they_ roll poorly.

Meanwhile, I... never actually picked languages for Maiabel. Oops. I suppose it would be poor form to pick Elvish now.... what other languages would she have been likely to encounter? I can pick two.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I surprised myself when I realised I'd already picked them!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher is stalling for time for the other guards to move out of earshot and ideally get one of the newcomers in range for death attacks etc. His aim will be to throw insults and commands in common at Lamorak so that the others understand the situation.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I can't believe I'm missing the 3.0 innuendo skill! It would actually fit for once. Cypher is definitely not implying that Sharkan should successfully get Lamorak to move. Hopefully we can annoy the newcomers and get one or both up close.

----------


## JbeJ275

It seems to be a divination spell of some kind.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I kind of want to see the Pit, so I reckon Im following along for the moment.  atleast until we pass through a discrete murder locale!

----------


## JbeJ275

Thats fine, the question then is whether Miabell is staying behind or trying to follow somehow.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I'm concerned that we will wander into more densely populated areas if we leave our alley but seeing the pit would be interesting. At the very least we want the two search parties to have time to get well out of our way. Cypher might try getting in Lamorak's face and possibly trip over whilst walking backwards in order to slow things down a touch more. Would a tumble check work for that?

----------


## MrAbdiel

The way I see it, we're in a "Kill all witnesses/Kill those who witnessed us killing the witnesses" loop.  If we merc these guards who were sent to investigate the other dead guards we're getting 5 star alerts and choppers full of swat-elves and chain golems.  I reckon we ride it out.  Even if they end up incarcerating Lamorak as the source of the "disturbance".... I have total faith in my inner circle to emancipate me after they regroup. Hell, if the 'pit' is a prison, I might just be able to roust some of the schmoes into a riot or something.

TLDR don't worry about the pit thing unless it's like a pit full of teeth and instant death.  We gotta worry about getting that 2 alert down to a zero.

----------


## JbeJ275

For the record, did you ever actually hide the bodies of the dead elves you are currently claiming to be? As far as Im aware theyre literally just in the corner of the building youre standing in front of? Or did I miss something?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Haha, nope, totally forgot about that! If we could have stuffed them down then hole that would be great, but maybe Maiabel can hide them after we leave?

----------


## Dusk Raven

> Haha, nope, totally forgot about that! If we could have stuffed them down then hole that would be great, but maybe Maiabel can hide them after we leave?


That's a good point. I was going to have Maiabel follow after, but I think she'll just conveniently notice the bodies and then try to hide them. _Then_ she can try and follow.

As a side note, I like Lamorak's justification of allowing himself to be captured and led.

EDIT: Well, this is certainly a sticky situation. Meanwhile, Maiabel is left on her own and forced to show PERSONAL INITIATIVE, something I specifically wanted to avoid while playing this character! Hmm... what to do... well, given her complete lack of intel (and ability to confer with the others), I think she's probably going to go back and seek out the resistance again.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Oof, nice jail they've got there! Apologies for this barrage of questions...

Who commands the chain golems to lower the platform and are there elven guards posted there as well as the golems?
Is the semicircular chamber visible from the top platform? 
Are there any handy spots for Sharkan and Cypher to hide out in for a bit?
Any changing rooms or areas with spare uniforms at all?
Did the guards who led us give their names and ranks to anyone along the way?
Are the elves with covered heads all lowly ranks or a mix?

Daring rescue still seems possible but will be easier after a night to refresh Cypher's Arcane Dilettante spells. He still has Locate Object at least to help track down Lamorak's gear, depending on when his Inspiration Points refresh.

Edit: Great plan from Maiabel. We'll probably head back to that hut at some point anyway and ideally need to establish a reliable way to contact the resistance in the future.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I... would be cheeky, but dishonest, if I did not mention that Lamorak is presently wearing spiked armor, including an integrated magical crown of awesome power which will kill him if he is seperated from it for... I guess, a day or so?  It's unclear, steeped in legend, etc.  I'm gambling these elven cops don't know this ancient super-artifact that Cypher only knew with research and big-boy rolls; but I expect they'd take that, and the armor, away and stash it wherever they're putting the shield and the rest of his gear.  He is a prisoner for now, after all.

Sorry to lump you with all the undesired autonomy, DuskRaven!  I promise I will be extra deliberate in bossing you around, in future missions!

This is definitely way more dangerous than cutting and running.  But it is also more _exciting._

----------


## JbeJ275

Ah yes. The armour theyll take. The crown oddly enough they dont. Its as if their gazes seem to glide right over it. You dont think its invisible to them, but for some reason they seem to currently be considering it unimportant.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Ah yes. The armour theyll take. The crown oddly enough they dont. Its as if their gazes seem to glide right over it. You dont think its invisible to them, but for some reason they seem to currently be considering it unimportant.


...Excellent.:D

----------


## JbeJ275

*@DuskRaven*

Can you give me a spot check please? You'll also note on your way over that the house is still guarded and you'll need another move silently and hide if you want to get inside.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Roger that, wasn't sure if I needed those or not and decided to wait until prompted. Now that I have been, have some rolls!

Spot: (1d20+18)[*36*]
Hide: (1d20+16)[*22*]
Move Silently: (1d20+16)[*17*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Okay, I've edited the last post to include the results of those rolls.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Does this count as a new enough encounter for Cypher's Inspiration points to have recovered?

----------


## JbeJ275

I would say so yeah.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Fab, thanks very much.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Well, this is a problem. I wasn't expecting them to do the smart thing and come with backup. I doubt Maiabel can take on one of those astral constructs on her own, let alone the other guards. She might have to make a break for it...

----------


## Waistcoatwill

We're the bad guys, we're allowed to run away! Leave futile heroism to those morally righteous fools in all of the other campaigns!

----------


## JbeJ275

> Well, this is a problem. I wasn't expecting them to do the smart thing and come with backup. I doubt Maiabel can take on one of those astral constructs on her own, let alone the other guards. She might have to make a break for it...


You would also notice that leaves only a single guard in front of the door if youre willing to make a break for it and try and get through that way.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamoraks plan, such as it is, is to abjectly trust in the loyalty of his court to retrieve his confiscated gear; to rest to reselect some spells, and to bust out before any interrogation happens.  That 24 hour death price - which I assume is what a rival house pays for you to kill their spy instead of mind strip them - is super helpful.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sounds good! Ideally we minions would all meet up and find a way to get us all in/out of the guard house undetected (stealing some uniforms hopefully). If we go in ASAP to get Lamorak's we could hopefully lower ourselves down via the platform and get Lamorak'smanacles off/grab him. Cypher has one fly spell left, which may also help if the platform doesn't look like it will work. If a satisfactory place to rest up presents itself then dime sion door would be an easier way to get him out of the pit.

Cypher's handy Haversack may help with smuggling Lamorak's gears out as well.

----------


## Dusk Raven

> You would also notice that leaves only a single guard in front of the door if youre willing to make a break for it and try and get through that way.


The door to the house with the secret passage? In either case, how far away is the door/guard?

Also, I apologize for not posting this sooner, I caught COVID and so I've been a bit... preoccupied.

----------


## JbeJ275

It's 60ft away horizontally with a 20ft drop out a window on the way.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Hope you feel better soon and don't have any lasting issues!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Feel better!

Sharkan is kinda stuck in the mute and nod position as he can't speak elf. 

So gonna follow cyphers lead until I see something. 

Keeping an eye out mode activate!

----------


## JbeJ275

Sorry for the radio silence, I've just been really busy at work. Should finally get some time in the next few days, to properly process everything and get a proper post out.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

No problem at all, hope it wasn't too stressful on top of thr busy!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah, no worries JBE.  Casual game is best game; we'll be here!

And I hope, DuskRaven, the fact that you posted about it so nonchalantly means you beat COVID up and took its lunch money.

----------


## Dusk Raven

> And I hope, DuskRaven, the fact that you posted about it so nonchalantly means you beat COVID up and took its lunch money.


Well, that's one way of putting it. I have indeed beat COVID. Also, I apologize for not posting sooner, I just haven't wanted to deal with Maiabel's situation for a while, but I'll try and get something up tomorrow.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries.  Poor Maiabel.  When we get home, the next thing we're planning is a straight up ambush.  It's going to involve cartwheels, and spying, and then deadly swordwork. Like a "just because" birthday cake, made of malice and violence.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Yeah, rough situation for Maiabel. Making a run for it and hopefully taking down the one in the alley quietly sounds like a good shout.

Cypher's alter self is likely to be running out soon. He and Sharkan can try to take 20 on disguises or one of them can go invisible and nick a spare bunch of uniforms/face coverings? Simple guard ones could be good for maiabel and the boss? What's the range/lift capacity of your hand? Could they lift a 2/3 people out of the pit?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher's on his last invisibility, sorry! Sharkan'll need to use his own. If they're both going to be invisible then Cyoher will haste them both before Sharkan disappears.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Apologies for saying that I'd post and then... not. I have posted now, however. Hopefully things work out. Hopefully I've understood the situation correctly.

Also, next on Maiabel's magical wishlist is something to improve her speed.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Nice one! Apologies that you were abandoned by the team magical amphetamines dealer!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Well thems funny results! Depending on what we hear we could rush in or head back to our waiting room to perfect our disguises and come back when everyone is prancing or trancing or whatever silly elves do at night.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Rolling my initiative check here: (1d20+7)[*24*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Rolling my initiative check here: [roll0]


Cinematically well timed good roll.  Destroy this buffoon for his manifold temerities!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Nice assault, fingers crossed the puny elf goes [email protected]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Well done on weathering the IRL stuff!

@team evil. Cypher would naturally go for a slow and steady, sneak away, rest, come back with Maiabel all in their recently stolen uniforms kind of guy. Should we be trying to be as fast as possible for this? It sounds like the sword will get too much interest and beco e harder to steal back if they realise what it is/officially classify it as a relic.

He could try to pick the lock so he and Sharkan can sneak in and wreck face? Risky strategy but they're at least both still invisible if lock picking goes wrong. Will definitely need some time to refresh disguises before going anywhere else though.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I am 100% for bold and risky plans. They are the most fun to succeed with and the least frustrating to have fail because you knew the risk.  Big swings!

I... would be sad to leave my magic items behind.  I'd REALLY like not to leave the Hollow Blade behind.  But all these things are tools.  And if it means we escape, to come back and ruthlessly hunt the holders of those objects one at a time... I could live with that.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sounds like a vote for smash and grab. Nice.

@JbeJ275 - I'm guessing the haste Cypher used when they left their little side room has worm off now? From his in universe experience of casting, is the verbal component likely to be loud enough to be heard through a door?

----------


## JbeJ275

No, not unless someone is standing right by the door on the other side and from your own listening youve discerned that they arent.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Did you roll concealment for the Vampiric Touch attack? It's unlikely to actually save Maiabell from the attack but I wanted to make sure it was accounted for.

Also, late though I am to the vote, I have no objections to trying to break out now. Maiabell might be a little late in joining you guys, however.

----------


## JbeJ275

> Did you roll concealment for the Vampiric Touch attack? It's unlikely to actually save Maiabell from the attack but I wanted to make sure it was accounted for.
> 
> Also, late though I am to the vote, I have no objections to trying to break out now. Maiabell might be a little late in joining you guys, however.


Ah, I missed that. I'll roll it now, you're hoping for an 81-100

(1d100)[*45*]

Sadly it doesn't kick in.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Initiative for Sharkan

(1d20+4)[*12*]

damn.... just shy

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Initiative (1d20+8)[*10*]

Edit: wow, slow off the mark today. I hadn't even prepped nerve skitter because I thought it was pointless, oops. At least we're still invisible.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Managed to mess up my damage rolls _twice,_ so rather than triple-post I'll just roll the damage here, for the one attack that probably hit. Also, that crit confirmation roll makes me sad. Next turn I'll probably have to pop another maneuver, which I should have done this turn.

(1d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Oof,, so unlucky! She's such a blender when not cursed by the dice gods!

----------


## Dusk Raven

On top of that, I just realized I forgot to use Combat Expertise, which would have boosted my AC and my damage. It's clearly been a while since I've thought about what Maiabel can do...

----------


## Waistcoatwill

So have they all acted once or just the constructs and the rest aren't surprised? Where are we at in initiative?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hang in there, team.  We just have to ride out this wave of frozen rolls.  On the other side, is great success!  And then-

Well, we escape, somehow.  And we escape with this little alchemy convict I found in jail; and we start propping up the revolution of humans; and one day we crush the elves completely for having the audacity of denying us.

----------


## JbeJ275

> So have they all acted once or just the constructs and the rest aren't surprised? Where are we at in initiative?


The Objects and Experts have added, the guard is not suprised. Both of you may act now.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

ooooh!

Possible Crit!

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+10)[*23*] Confirm Crit?
(1d10-1)[*5*] additional Crit Damage

----------


## JbeJ275

Does Sharkan have a way to move through solid objects? Because the animated objects are forming a barricade to stop you getting to the experts.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Exciting! it possible to tumble past the objects? How far is the older expert from the entrance?

----------


## JbeJ275

The older expert is 30ft away, having stepped back as he grabs his focus. You can tumble past the objects, its 2 checks at DC 27 to go through the middle or 1 at DC 25 if you move ten feet to the edge and try to tumble through there.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Wouldn't the tumble be to avoid an aoo from the constructs?
We are invisible, moving past them might not even provoke?
And if they can attack as we move by, they'd have a 50% miss chance

----------


## Waistcoatwill

It's the more difficult "move through an occupied space" version rather than the "move through threatened squares version".

----------


## JbeJ275

> Wouldn't the tumble be to avoid an aoo from the constructs?
> We are invisible, moving past them might not even provoke?
> And if they can attack as we move by, they'd have a 50% miss chance


You can't step between them, they're literally forming a barricade and if they feel the pressure of your hand or leg touching them they'll throw you back and stop you getting through. If you have a way to scatter them a little you could walk between them then, but right now you're effectively tumbling over or under them with no room to go around.

If you could fly or if you make an impressive enough jump check I might let you take the easier tumble.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Well then! as a Tumble I shall baseball slide between their legs! like some sort of Cat trying to get to the food bowl!

*Spoiler: Lets do this!* 
Show

TUMBLE!(1d20+8)[*21*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

A mighty effort, my friend.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Really solid but possibly not enough. Would bloodwind still let you land Sharkan's stunning strike?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

YES! and its a swift action to cast it! so yea! If Sharkan is unable to tumble past, Swift Action cast Blood Wind, to stunning fist him from 30 ft away

----------


## Dusk Raven

Everything all right? This is the longest-running PbP game I've been in on these forums, and I'd not like it to end just yet.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'm here!  I think we're all here.  I think we might be in an uncertainty loop.  Are we still ... resolving Sharkan's stunning fist?  JBE?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Still here!

----------


## JbeJ275

Well, this is embarassing. I missed the Sharkan edit and kind of let it run on without checking in. Didn't mean for it to go this long without commenting on it. Expect an update tomorrow.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Well, this is embarassing. I missed the Sharkan edit and kind of let it run on without checking in. Didn't mean for it to go this long without commenting on it. Expect an update tomorrow.


Ahahaha.  Has literally happened to me multiple times. :D

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Grapple Check for Sharkan
*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+5)[*13*]


If the AoO was successful, then this is uneeded, I rolled just in case the attack missed

----------


## Dusk Raven

How distant am I from the guard? If he was standing right beside the door, he probably just took a five-foot step away from Maiabel before casting the spell, but he might have been further inside. Kind of important to know the difference before I post, as it means the difference between using a maneuver to close the gap, or not.

----------


## JbeJ275

He's a five foot away, no more.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

It's so easily done, don't worry about it!

As always  more annoying questions from me.

1) The sword isn't fully sealed away yet, will it take a full round action to retrieve or a standard action plus move object interaction?

2) With 60ft of movement Cyoher get to the guard then the older expert?

I'm dithering between spring attack sundering the bow and ending up back in the elder expert's face again and pilfering the sword whilst Cypher's still invisible and the junior is stunned.

----------


## JbeJ275

1) A standard +object interaction.

2) Yes, but the guard is covering the older expert in the corner, basically providing him cover.

----------


## JbeJ275

One last thing before I move us forward. My impulse is that Sharkan wouldn't know which grapple would succeed or how many more were coming after the first and so would be more likely to take the AoO on the first one, or we can roll a d3 over it. If people have any contrary ideas for how he might have discerned what's coming I'd hear them out though.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

unless I misread, only one would have hit him, unless I misread the attack strings,

----------


## JbeJ275

Yeah, but youd have decided whether or not to make the AoO before they did or didnt hit you and Sharkan has no way to know which one would have been successful 
.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

I suppose Id prefer a d3 rolled then

----------


## JbeJ275

OK, you're hoping for a 3.

(1d3)[*3*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

What a coup!

----------


## JbeJ275

Just because I'm afraid this might have been missed, we're still waiting on Cypher to take their actual turn no that it's confirmed that they weren't grappled.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Do you mean Sharkan? Cypher is still invisible and picking up the loot.

----------


## JbeJ275

I did mean Sharkan. Sorry about that.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

did we already circle around to next turn? well damn! ill post right away

----------


## JbeJ275

Ah no, you posted you're attack of oppurtunity but not what you actually did on your turn.

That said, what we have now works so I'll get to processing it ASAP.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sorry for being slow, busy weekend on call and travelling now. Hopefully post tomorrow.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Is there a way we can get a battle map as this has progressed to a point where I think it would be very helpful

----------


## JbeJ275

I've drawn a quick and dirty one in the roll20, feel free to ask if you feel you need any further clarification.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

And sharkan is up? Or npc?

----------


## JbeJ275

Sharkan is up.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

*Spoiler: Rolling to Confirm possible Crit*
Show


(1d20+8)[*23*]
(1d10-1)[*9*] Crit damage


heres hoping that works!

----------


## JbeJ275

Ooh, crit confirmation there: [roll]1d20+7 for another (1d8+4)[*7*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Typed correctly this time (1d20+7)[*22*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Actually daggers also threaten on a 19 (1d20+6)[*25*] for (1d4+7)[*8*]

EDIT: If I was a betting man I'd have just lost a great deal of money.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Just checking in folks, because  Lamorak is chillin' in prison for a while but I'm watching this nailbiting series of escapes and brawls hoping my inner circle pulls through.  Remember every offense of these obstreperous elves; we will visit it back upon them threefold.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

The impertinence of that guard! How far away is he from Cypher? Can he 5ft step into spiked chain reach? If not he'll close in. Also is he more than 20ft away from the entrance?

If they haven't already they'll have to start using infernalas their combat language.

----------


## JbeJ275

> The impertinence of that guard! How far away is he from Cypher? Can he 5ft step into spiked chain reach? If not he'll close in. Also is he more than 20ft away from the entrance?
> 
> If they haven't already they'll have to start using infernalas their combat language.


Yes, you can five foot step into reach, and both you and the guard are more than 20ft away from the entrance.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

I was just wanting to make sure Cypher is safe as some DMs are funny about fireball and its.... unique expanding properties

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Much appreciated and good RP to boot. I'll post a reply in the morning but I'll try to remember to have cypher say something about it tomorrow liege when we complete the daring rescue too.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Cast Defensively roll.

*Spoiler: concentration* 
Show

(1d20+3)[*22*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Purrfectly executed there, very nice!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

I love it when everyone gets in on the puns

also my liege!

we shall rescue you soon!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

We seemingly have a spare disguise for the new serf productive member of the glorious rebellion too!

----------


## MrAbdiel

My patience is great, minions.  Only my tolerance for failure is lean.

*Meditates in jail*

Also Maiabel is going through the nightmare, wow.  Crawling through a tight tunnel full of corpses.  Holey moley.  Needs a raise.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Shadow hand have some teleport manoeuvres eventually right? Fingers crossed the pain now will help unlock those that much sooner so she never has to crawl through burning corpses again!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Oops, getting carried away slaughtering the guard was a mistake, but he did rather hurt Cypher!

Cypher would probably try to use his AoO on the one setting up the flanking, if he'd be able to perceive that? If not I suppose he'd strike at a random one.

In any case, I think he'd still be stuck with -5 to hit from PA from the previous round with only +3 to hit/damage vs constructs.

(1d20+10)[*24*] for (2d4+17)[*19*] damage.

Is it possible to roll spellcraft to figure out what spell the older elf cast? If so:
(1d20+14)[*32*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Lets call it random: (1d4)[*2*]

And you recognise that spell cast was one of invisiblity.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

lets see if Sharkan knows what it was!

(1d20+9)[*11*] Spellcraft

Nope!!!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sorry for slowness, this week is proving to be a long slog. 

In terms of tracking down the old geezer: I assume he was  able to move silently as part of his move action but what do we need to use an action to listen to oppose that? (Cypher could try chucking a splash effect at the square the old boy is in depending on action economy).

----------


## JbeJ275

You can roll listen checks as a swift action but will receive heavy penalties while still fighting the animated objects

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

As the aoo occurred before the start of my turn, can I get results before I take my turn. 

Also.

(1d20+3)[*18*] listen for the old guy?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cool, I'll do a swift action listen check as well then.

(1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

He will warn Sharkan that the guy is invisible and hack at the furniture at some point tonight I hope.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Sorry for my absence! I've been distracted. Fortunately, this decision is a no-brainer for Maiabel, and she's got health (or at least healing) to spare.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Love that she'd happily crawl through fire for him. She's a very different kind of villain to Cypher!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Maiabel is the real deal.  I will be so proud of her some day, when she kills me and seizes all that was mine.

----------


## JbeJ275

Can Sharkan roll a will save for me please?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Yea. Sharkan will save

(1d20+13)[*32*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

One more round of haste left. Cypher declares his Dodge against the largest/least battered object, so his AC is 25 (26 against the dodging one). Only 10hp left!

Also, did his AoO achieve anything when they all charged before?

----------


## JbeJ275

Oh right, the small one got destroyed as well. Only the two meduim ones left, let me just roll for them here to save time. Sharkan saves btw and suffers no effects. You both hear some arcane words being chanted, and the scrabbling of footsteps, it'll tell you the guy is in the north side of the room but you can't get an exact square.

(1d20+4)[*5*](1d10)[*8*](1d6+1)[*3*]
(1d20+4)[*7*](1d10)[*6*](1d6+1)[*4*]

Okay, clean these chairs up and you're free to deal with the elder elf.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I initially typed 30% hit chance instead of miss chance. Turns out I was right the first time! The dice gods have forsaken me!

----------


## JbeJ275

Why do you get an AoO? You did on the charge, then 5 foot stepped away, they 5ft stepped to catch up to you and then attacked. Am I missing something?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sorry! I forgot normal 5 steps don't provoke AoO from reach weapons. Played a tripping crusader for years and I forgot that Thicket of Blades was why that character could do that.

----------


## JbeJ275

Ah, no worries. Just wanted to prevent any confusion from emerging later.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Tense! Cypher is definitely on the ropes, but has the old boy given his location away?

----------


## JbeJ275

You have it down to a ten foot by ten foot square which I circles in roll20. You can't tell down to the square.

----------


## JbeJ275

Sharkan can you roll me either diplomacy or intimidation?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

As Sharkan is being cordial, ill go with diplomacy

(1d20+8)[*23*] Diplomancer go!

----------


## JbeJ275

We can drop initiative now, the elf is keeping an eye on both of you for signs of betrayal but is staying quiet.

----------


## Dusk Raven

How well does Maiabel remember where everyone went in terms of directions? Because all I remember is, "they went deeper into the city. I think."

----------


## JbeJ275

You can reasonably remember that you last saw them all heading into the prison redoubt thing

----------


## Waistcoatwill

How long will it take to walk back to the pit from where they are? He has a scroll of disguise self but ideally doesn't want it to run out before they get to the pit.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Take care of your Stockholm recipients, or else!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Very tempting to steal his spell book too, once he's tied up. How would Sharkan feel about that?

----------


## JbeJ275

The guy is invisible at the moment for the record, he never dropped that.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Totally forgot, does the eld seem true to his word?
Sense motive (1d20+11)[*22*]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Edited for that invisibility

----------


## JbeJ275

I dont think you need any rolls to go down the corridor and take some things out of boxes.

Also with the sense motive, he absolutely doesnt trust you but isnt planning on breaking his deal unless things change dramatically.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hooray!  Go go team Evil!  Sharkan and Cypher win an epic victory over the furniture and Maiabel has made extremely important contact with the underground alliance of slaves, who are _ideal_ cantidates for a sort of underground railroad program to bring them to the promised land of Lamorak's Tyrrrr... Terrific Opportunities.

I should have asked before, but I think I left Lamorak's lance on his mount.  It's technically in the 'saddlebags' with their carry capacity, though I imagine it's on a set of hooked lugs that extend from the exotic saddle as a kind of lance caddy. Without an extradimensional bag of any kind, the alternative would have been Lamorak carrying around a 10ft long magical lance he can't use while they're trying to infiltrate and go in doors, and stuff.

They definitely have Malakharn the Hollow Blade, though.

----------


## JbeJ275

Thats a good point, the lance isnt there. Everything else that was taken off of him you retrieved.

Also on a similar note, on everyones sheet they obviously have their full personal wealth. Would people generally keep that in the vaults of your castle? Or translate most of it into platinum and art objects to carry on their person? How much carrying around money would you usually have?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Oh, Art pieces and comfort magic items for sure.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Very good point! Cypher would probably keep 200gp and 5pp on him in case emergency bribes were needed.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Trying that geography one again (1d20+12)[*21*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Oh no, bureaucracy! Does this qualify as a new encounter for refreshing Cypher's inspiration points?

----------


## JbeJ275

Yep, well put this as the start of the pit encounter then.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh! Lamorak doesn't carry his own money.  He takes what he wants; or trusts his attendants to carry sufficient peasant-lucre for exchanges.

(Which is then reimbursed later in boring offscreen accounting).

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Awesome, time to see which skills he hasn't used Cunning Knowledge on for the day!

Also, now I totally imagine Lamorak carrying a little purse completely filled with corgi dragon treats.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Ooh, I thought he might need to have written orders to go inside, brilliant.can I just check is they are currently being observed by anyone through those glass doors?

----------


## JbeJ275

Youre visible to the people at the desks, and cant see the whole room but arent getting any more attention than the occasional curious glance.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Thanks Jbe!

Okay gang, I don't have an int of 22 so I'd appreciate some advice. Cypher still has Fly, Dispel magic, and a way to ignore hardness for a single strike, plus ranks in open lock. We also have uniforms for another 2 folk since we pressed on instead of retreating to get Maiabel.

Options:
1) Walk straight in, fly down free Lamorak +/- alchemist and fly them back out. Hope that noone interferes and all Walk out dressed as guards.
2) Murder the clerks before doing 1) in case they're monitoring the Pit, might then need to kill any guards above.
3) Forge a quick note ordering us to speak to Lamorak, should take 1 minute so might manage that before any clerks come out to see us. Lamorak might be pulled out but the control room would definitely be aware of something.

I hope to cast message to give Lamorak some prior warning, but that round might be necessary at the moment for forging a quick note.

Can anyone think of any other alternatives?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Stage a prison riot to cover a dramatic escape?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, covering this in a generous layer of "being careful not to metagame", Lamorak has been told by the other prisoners he has until tomorrow before they'll rule that no one is coming to pay his special elf-bail, and finish processing him.  He intends to rest, and use his limited spell slots on things that will increase his chances of unilaterally escaping in a desperate moment.

He has bound himself by word to take the young alchemist out of the prison when he goes.  I'm pretty sure he's not the husband of the resistance woman we were also hoping to get; but I can't have Lamorak betray that oath or he's likely to face Paladin of Tyranny repercussions.

But I'm not sure there's much I can add or strategize with that doesn't feel like overkilling it for the backroom discussion.  I have total faith in you guys; but we're definately more powerful when we are not isolated from each other, and it seems like we have until tomorrow before we *have* to escape.  So reuniting the three members of the inner circle and finding somewhere safe to rest might be a strong option.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Okay, I'll try for the forgery to start with to get us close to the Pit with a chance if no alarm bells ringing. If that works we'll try to get Lamorak up and armed ASAP and hopefully chuck any annoying people down the Pit. Rioting may well ensue anyway if folk realise that escape is possible. The alchemist can become a secondary objective as and when if become relevant.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Assuming he manages to fake the order without interruption he's going to walk into the control room and slam it down on someone's desk.

----------


## Dusk Raven

> Also on a similar note, on everyones sheet they obviously have their full personal wealth. Would people generally keep that in the vaults of your castle? Or translate most of it into platinum and art objects to carry on their person? How much carrying around money would you usually have?


Maiabel probably keeps her wealth in the vault. She might have a few gemstones and loose change on her in case she needs to buy something, I can figure out exactly how much if needed.

Also, it's probably best that I'm not part of the prison break group, this is more situational thinking than I'm used to doing. XP

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Yet more layers of beurocracy! I should have gone for a less complicated double disguise and just got Sharkan to make Cypher look like the captain. The disguise self will probably run out just before the technician enters the room since the scroll only lasts 10 mins.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

The underlying mundane disguise that Sharkan helped Cypher with before they left is a trooper so that Cypher can can wear a face covering/hood as if he was disfugured. So he shouldn't be instantly outed as human.

----------


## JbeJ275

The elf raises an eyebrow at your use of internal but doesnt seem to understand the words.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I genuinely think it'll be much harder in the morning, but it will give cypher time to make sure there are fake IDs for everyone. Cypher will probably need to spend a bunch of time on a console to get any prisoners out. The only other option I see is casting fly on a couple of us and ferrying people up. I can prep more of those if that sounds preferable.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Wait,I screwed up my times; it was noonish when we got locked up, so between your shenanigans and now there's a long rest and time for a midnight escape.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

With his Arcane Dilettante cypher gets one 3rd level spell and two 1st or 2nd levels. Last time I went with invisibility Sphere but non-detection is an option to limit yhem scrying on Lamorak. Any preferences?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> With his Arcane Dilettante cypher gets one 3rd level spell and two 1st or 2nd levels. Last time I went with invisibility Sphere but non-detection is an option to limit yhem scrying on Lamorak. Any preferences?


If we end up flying out of there with everyone clinging to Typho, the invisibility sphere will be super important.  I think I can cast non-detection with the Crown, though!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Amazing, now we just need to get out and in and out again!

----------


## JbeJ275

Speaking of, can Lanorak Cypher and Sharkan all make Listen checks and Lamorak and Sharkan make sense motive checks.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Can he?  Lol, probably not.

(1d20+1)[*7*] Listen
(1d20+10)[*16*] Sense Motive

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Maybe one of us will!

Listen (1d20+7)[*20*]

Sense motive (1d20+11)[*24*]

Oops, misread that, obviously ignore the sense motive check.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

@MrAbdiel, I just saw your comment about a midnight escape change. If we get out well definitely try that instead!

----------


## JbeJ275

Cypher hears quiet conversation the other side of the door, something about someone leaving midway through debriefing and someone else not being on base that day.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher has +0 to bluff and has already used Cunning Knowledge on it once today, so there's no way he can talk them out of it if anyone comes into the room. If Sharkan doesn't make any attempt to take the guy out then Cypher will just stand there but ar least be in a decent position to try the same plan once the people outside enter the room.

----------


## JbeJ275

You can have the IP back, the panel controls the apertures and some enhanced interrogation techniques in the chamber, but doesnt control the door of the room youre in. That just has a bolt.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> @MrAbdiel, I just saw your comment about a midnight escape change. If we get out well definitely try that instead!


Yeah I managed to confuse everyone.  From now on "6 bells" is just bad-guy code for midnight.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Thanks fir the clarification, he'll bolt the door then head over to the console if there's an obvious bolt on the door.

Also, love bad huy speak. Maybe we only ever meet at midnight so it's just the sixth toll?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Listen Check
(1d20+3)[*13*] 

Sense Motive Check
(1d20+3)[*15*]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Are we waiting on me? Cause I need skill check results

----------


## JbeJ275

You learn nothing more than Cypher did, and Cypher already shared his knowledge with you

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

alright.... we maaaay need a map, or not, depending on how fast this goes

(1d20+10)[*28*] Confirm Crit

(1d10-1)[*5*] crit damage

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Does it look like the aperture can be opened further from the console? Or is there an obvious way to unlock the manacles from there? If not he'll try to stall whilst picking the manacles through the aperture.

----------


## JbeJ275

No and no, this isnt the position from which to send prisoners in and out of the pit just to get them to the interrogation room and so the panel here is more focused on interrogation and sorting then having ways to release or recapture them.

----------


## MrAbdiel

...Hmm.  Hmm.

Hmm.

This... may require some creative thinking.

----------


## JbeJ275

Now, if you can unlock the shackles, Lamorak could try and get through the whole in the roof of that room, but its currently blocked by the roof of the platform that carried him up, and there are several chain golems above that. 

And Im gonna be honest, things did kind of get out of control for you. Commiting to meeting up with Lamorak but not doing it in the place from where you could spring him wasnt a bad idea, but combined with sneaking out of a debriefing room and needing to give inconsistent details in the face of elven bureaucracy has collided in an unfortunate way.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I had assumed from the description that the portal could be fully opened, oops! Ass out of u and me and all that. It was a toss up about attracting more attention from just walking around where we might not be allowed and interaction with the beurocracy. 

Don't think we had any option other than sneaking out of the debriefing room with the worst liar in the party the only one who could speak the language.

Can the cage be lofted to the upper room? We could try that (undoing thr cuffs beforehand. Any chance of smashing through the barrier or is it really thick? Cypher cast heroics to get mountain hammer strike for breaking manacles, but it might work for the barrier too.

Edit: If we can get Lamorak in a position to escape then that's better than none of us escaping. At the very least we might be able to offer a distraction.

----------


## JbeJ275

The barrier as in the wall around the aperture? Well its made of stone but it narrows to only two inches thick directly around the window, so you might be able to pull them out through there. 

And for what its worth, even if youre partially rumbled there doesnt seem to be the full size force here right now, just another small squad. Depending on how quickly you can leg it you might be able to outrun the alarm.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

That's really helpful. First step might be trying to stall whilst undoing the manacles through the aperture. If we get enough time for that we can try to widen the aperture enough to either follow Lamorak up and out or pull him through into our little room.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Well the dice just hate freedom!

----------


## JbeJ275

21 is actually just enough to open the simple lock on the manacles, but that bluff is dismissed pretty hastily. 

Also, while Lamorak and Sharkan can still take their pre initiative actions everyone roll initiative for after that

----------


## MrAbdiel

(1d20+0)[*8*] Initiative.

Hmm. Alright, I need to imagine this space more accurately I'm going to be any use in the following scene.  So it's a big pit, fundamentally; at the lowest level, it branches off into caverns in which the wretched prisoners live.  There's a magi-mechanical elevator platform to the top, with chain golems embedded in the ceiling.  We're currently in a processing room that's sort of off the top floor of the pit?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Initiative (1d20+4)[*19*]

Could we get a map for upcoming combat?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Initiative (1d20+8)[*17*]

I think the top chamber with the golems in is above us and the Pit shaft is currently blocked off by the lift that brought  Lamorak up. All of Lamorak's stuff is in Cypher's Haversack, so he'll try to get Lamorak his sword ASAP.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel, meanwhile, gets to wait offscreen. I'm still here, just haven't posted as it seems that the only thing Maiabel will be doing will be hanging out with the Underground.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Sorry! No more splitting the party on future ops!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright.  The way I see it, these Golems need to be controlled -somehow-.  We need to find that control rod, or phrase, or whatever. That's our key.  If we can get past the golems freely, we can escape.  We still need a way to link up with Maiabel - it might involve is flying inland and hiding out for a night, abducting the second alchemist from the Underground on the second day, and then bugging out.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I'm still not sure how we can get the alchemist in the pit out. Sending the platform down again might take too long. Haste plus fly on Lamorak to go pick him up might work though, but I imagine the platform is blocking off pit access at the moment.

Even if we kill the group outside the door quickly we might not have time for anything more than running. The stolen uniforms might be a total bust.

----------


## JbeJ275

> [roll0] Initiative.
> 
> Hmm. Alright, I need to imagine this space more accurately I'm going to be any use in the following scene.  So it's a big pit, fundamentally; at the lowest level, it branches off into caverns in which the wretched prisoners live.  There's a magi-mechanical elevator platform to the top, with chain golems embedded in the ceiling.  We're currently in a processing room that's sort of off the top floor of the pit?


The processing room is more of a distinct storey, with a full floor blocking off line of sight from the pit.

Also I put up a map in the roll 20 to answer some questions, if anything's still unclear feel free to ask.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I see.  So the elevator platform fits snugly into that square hole in the floor.  Hmm.

Well, I want to be clear I'm not trying to steer us toward a TPK.  It's just that Lamorak specifically gave his word that he'd take that kid with him when he left, so he/I is/am extremely reluctant to reneg on that as a violation of his paladin vows.  It's less a "lies are bad and we don't do them" thing than it is a "a man who does not have the strength to keep his promises shows his weakness to the world" situation.  But first, these cuffs.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Do the controls just send the lift to different floors, r is it possible to stop it part-way between them? (In case we can make a gap without having to send the lift all the way ip to the top level)

----------


## JbeJ275

The controls here can only send the lift back down to the pit, the controls to move it to the release floor arent accessible from this desk in the interrogation room but might be present on the control panel outside, in the main control room.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Gotcha, thanks!

----------


## JbeJ275

Can I now get initiative? I thought I asked earlier but that seems to not have gone through properly.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, we all rolled!  Its up there! ^^^

----------


## JbeJ275

Im blind.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Happens to me all the time!

Now let's try to roll that damage properly.
(2d4+22)[*28*] (2d6)[*9*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Now, was that a preemptive initiative roll or are we in initiative presently?  

I think the plan has evolved to "extract the three of us, regroup with Maiabel, and then with our powers combined (and hopefully a rest) bust out our chosen prisoners and escape to the sea."

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Would Lamorak have been able to grab his blade offered to him by Cypher and hack at the opening himself as an alternate option to escape artistry? We'll all need to get on one side of that hole or other, so widening it would be handy.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Not sure on the timing, but without supernatural goodness, chopping at a solid wall with a barely magical sword seems like the wrong tool for the job.  I might just have to wriggle for a couple of turns.  :(

----------


## JbeJ275

I will say by the 3.5 rules smashing through thin parts of stone walls is surprisingly doable, and I'll lower the DC with some additional carving, but removing enough to just crawl through without some amount of squeezing is going to take a while.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.  Tricky!

But for now, ach!  A terrible fiery orb of some kind!

*ReflexVsDC15* - (1d20+10)[*12*]!

Edit:  theres no accounting for dice fail.  Lamorak gets a face full of it!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Down to a mere 26 HP.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Those rotters, thats cheating! 

Reflex save (1d20+12)[*28*]

If it makes you feel any better, Cypher is on 21 having passed!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Those rotters, thats cheating! 
> 
> Reflex save [roll0]
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, Cypher is on 21 having passed!


It does, a little bit.  But I still cry a little.  I had an 80% chance to pass and take no damage at all!  Boo hoo!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Might need to wait and see if Sharkan is okay first, but can I just check if wraithstrike would have done anything against an inanimate object? Cypher would have cast haste instead if touch attacks were meaningless against the stone. Just want to make sure I'm crossing off the night number of spells!

----------


## JbeJ275

It did change the number you needed to hit, though in this instance you would have still hit without it.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Reflex for sharkan!

(1d20+16)[*20*] improved evasion!

No damage!

I'll take my turn this afternoon

----------


## Waistcoatwill

> It did change the number you needed to hit, though in this instance you would have still hit without it.


That's perfect, the aim was to not whiff on that strike at all costs! On call is shaping up to be bust this evening but hopefully I'll get a post in later.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Knowledge devotion plus collector of stories for Arcana.

Arcana (constructs) (1d20+21)[*39*] = +5 to hit and damage

Local (elves) (1d20+16)[*18*] =+2 to git and damage

I'm assuming all of the constructs are still standing after Sharkan's fireball?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

That was lucky! That'll teach me to assume I won't chop through an enemy.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Who is up?

Is it me?

I thought we were waiting on results for the lords actions

----------


## JbeJ275

I missed that they had posted, that's my bad.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No problemo.  I could have hacked at the hole, but... I'm doing the best defensive thing I can for a moment, hoping to catch the next spell and then dissaude the mage from casting again for future hacking efforts.

----------


## JbeJ275

Okay, can you give me the spellcraft check then as he is casting a spell.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, fortunately for me, Divine Counterspell uses my Turn attempts and is meted out as if it was using a Dispel Magic.  I am required to roll my caster level, which for these purposes is my paladin level -3, which is 5.

(1d20+5)[*7*].  The DC is 11+ CL of the spell; so if it's another fireball without Heighten Spell or something, it's DC 16.

C'mon dice, don't abandon me now, when I need you most!

EDIT: NM the dice abandon me.

----------


## JbeJ275

Is that how it works? I was going off of this in the spell description.

 In all other respects, including using a ready action and identifying the spell with Spellcraft, this ability functions the same as a standard counterspell attempt.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Would the concealment make it any easier to tumble past the last construct and get out of the room?

----------


## JbeJ275

It would give it a miss chance on the attack of opportunity, but wouldnt lower the actual DC. You not being able to see it properly and it not being able to see you properly would effectively cancel out.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Using 1 IP for Cunning Insight on the save (1/5 left) vs nauseated.

(1d20+12)[*20*]

Edit: Cypher can try to dispel it or buff himself and try to tumble past and run after the Elf. Any preference folks?

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Ooh looks close! He'll stay in the room if the spell is dispelled. If it isn't he'll desperately try to tumble past the contrsuct out of the gas.

----------


## JbeJ275

That's on the button exactly what you needed to dispel it. The room is now clear of gas. Anyone who fails their save will become unnauseated in (1d4+1)[*5*] rounds.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Surely I cannot flub this save too..
*FortVsGas* - (1d20+12)[*22*]

And yeah JBE, I had that confusion as well.  It comes from the fact there is a Divine Counterspell feat, I think, out of Eberron; but the one Lamorak has is a Paladin feature substitution from Complete Mage.  Which is good, because neither of my classes get Spellcraft and rolling spellcraft checks would doom that feature.  As it stands, its just not up to snuff for squaring off against comparably leveled mages.  And there is still no accounting for sucky rolls.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Hooray! Cypher just 5ft steos out of the constructs reach for now then. He'll switch his Dodge to he construct too.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan door smasher asks lord if he would like his door opened for him, as a butler/man servant ought to do.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Haha, I saw; but Lamorak is getting shirty; and he doesn't want to say "yes, please open this door for me" because everything is going wrong and he's trying to accomplish even something as simple as smashing.  But Sharkan knows Lamorak well enough to intuit "haha lol walls and obstacles amirite" is his cope-language for "YES I NEED HELP PLEASE OPEN THIS"!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

This will be completely slapshtick if sharkan does it in one attempt. And I am here for it.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Will the cat's paw be smacking him from behind or dragging him through by the scruff of his neck?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Lol

Both of those are hilarious, I was actually thinking more like a paw reaching into a mouse hole to pull him out

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Even better, that's brilliant! He'll get batted on the head a couple of times before being grabbed though.

----------


## MrAbdiel



----------


## Waistcoatwill

Is it the construct up next?

----------

